# Seguimento Sul - Abril 2011



## Gilmet (1 Abr 2011 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (1 Abr 2011 às 02:35)

Bem vendo Mês de Abril!!!

Évora:
Temperatura actual de 13ºC
Máxima de 23ºC

O dia de ontem foi claramente primaveril!!


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2011 às 08:54)

Bom dia,

O mês de Abril começa com um dia de Suestada por cá. Neste momento o céu está limpo e o vento sopra moderado com rajadas de ESE, e a temperatura está nos 19,4ºC. A minima da noite foi de uns fresquitos *8,7ºC*.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2011 às 10:27)

O vento continua a aumentar de intensidade por aqui. A média dos últimos 10 minutos foi de *36,2km/h*, com uma rajada máxima a chegar aos *59,5km/h*.


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2011 às 11:38)

E vai aumentando...a média dos últimos 10 minutos está nos *41,1km/h*, com rajada máxima de *61,2km/h*.

(Suestada valente!)


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2011 às 13:11)

Isto hoje é de máximos em máximos.... nova rajada máxima com *72,4km/h* no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Abr 2011 às 13:16)

ecobcg disse:


> Isto hoje é de máximos em máximos.... nova rajada máxima com *72,4km/h* no Sitio das Fontes.



Isso já justifica uma participação no MeteoGlobal


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2011 às 13:18)

HotSpot disse:


> Isso já justifica uma participação no MeteoGlobal



Já estava a tratar disso...


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2011 às 13:44)

HotSpot disse:


> Isso já justifica uma participação no MeteoGlobal



Já agora, alguém sabe quanto tempo demora até um relato ficar disponível? Presumo que o IM faça algum tipo de revisão ao relato enviado, não?


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2011 às 13:47)

25.1ºC depois de máxima de 25.5ºC. Vento moderado, moderado a forte nas zonas mais altas. Céu com algumas nuvens altas.


----------



## HotSpot (1 Abr 2011 às 14:07)

ecobcg disse:


> Já agora, alguém sabe quanto tempo demora até um relato ficar disponível? Presumo que o IM faça algum tipo de revisão ao relato enviado, não?



Pois. Os primeiros feitos ficaram logo disponíveis, agora parece que não. Presumo que seja "afinação da maquina".


----------



## amando96 (1 Abr 2011 às 18:20)

Por cá até às 11:30 sensívelmente ainda não havia vento, por volta das 13-14 foi mais intenso, agora ainda há umas rajadas fortes, mas menos frequentes.

Será que a nebulosidade que vem de O no sat24 trás precipitação?


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2011 às 18:58)

Muito calor! 25.3ºC e 35% HR com algumas nuvens altas, máxima de *28.4ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Abr 2011 às 20:53)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,1 ºC (16h44)
Temperatura mínima = 14,4 ºC (07h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Notável descida da pressão atmosférica.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 14,4 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## ecobcg (1 Abr 2011 às 23:00)

HotSpot disse:


> Pois. Os primeiros feitos ficaram logo disponíveis, agora parece que não. Presumo que seja "afinação da maquina".



Até ao momento nenhum dos relatos colocados (por várias pessoas até!) está publicado. Devem estar com algum problemito...


De resto, por cá, o dia de suestada deu para registar uma máxima mais baixa que nas zonas do Centro e Norte, com *24,3ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento, 17,1ºC e vento fraco de E.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Abr 2011 às 23:24)

Sigo ainda com uns tropicais 20.5ºC que subiram agora  43% HR, vento moderado.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Abr 2011 às 10:10)

Bom dia,

A minima por cá foi de *15,9ºC*, e o dia amanheceu com o céu totalmente nublado. Neste momento começam a aparecer os primeiros raios de sol. Temperatura de 18,4ºC e vento fraco de WNW, neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2011 às 13:19)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e sigo com 20.0ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Abr 2011 às 19:07)

Alandroal: Céu muito carregado por agora e com uma temperatura bastante fresca, rondando os 19 ºC. O problema está que não há condições para desenvolvimento vertical da nebulosidade; o solo ainda está demasiado "frio" para reflectir calor à atmosfera ...


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Abr 2011 às 19:08)

Portalegre hoje mais frio com 17.8ºC  Céu nublado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Abr 2011 às 19:41)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com neblina.

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 14.0ºC
actual: 17.1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Abr 2011 às 12:39)

Boas, por aqui, o dia é de céu muito nublado e sigo apenas com 15.6ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (3 Abr 2011 às 13:07)

Évora:
Dia com céu muito nublado e agora também com chuva fraca mas com pingas grossas... 
Temp. actual: 11ºC
A mínima foi de 9ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Abr 2011 às 14:06)

Muito frio com 13.2ºC! Parece mas é inverno. Máxima de 15.5ºC pelas 0h e mínima de 10.9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Abr 2011 às 14:15)

Alandroal: Céu encoberto e algumas pintas grossas; temperatura a rondar os 13,5 ºC


----------



## stormy (3 Abr 2011 às 22:00)

Boas noites

Pela Lagoa de st André, no dia de Sabado o céu esteve muito nublado por nuvens estratiformes médias e altas, a maxima foi de 21.7º e o vento esteve fraco a moderado de NW rodando para NE ao inicio da noite.

Na noite de Sabado para hoje a minima foi de 14.2º e hoje o céu esteve muito nublado por altoestratus e altocumulos, tornando-se pouco nublado por cumulus, a maxima foi de 18.2º e o vento esteve moderado de NW o dia todo.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Abr 2011 às 23:45)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 9,4 ºC (06h52)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 9,4 ºC (dia 3).


----------



## actioman (4 Abr 2011 às 02:56)

Alguns chuviscos vieram hoje dar uma tónica bem diferente aos dias anteriores, infelizmente foram tão escassos que nem chegaram a ser registados, quer pela minha estação, quer pela do IM (que finalmente já voltou a funcionar em pleno, junto com a de Estremoz! Obrigado IM ).

O dia foi bem mais fresco que os anteriores e a máxima que registei foi de 15,7ºC pelas 00h do dia de ontem. A mínima ficou-se pelos 10,6ºC às 06h51.

O dia no entanto foi um vai e vem de direcções nas massas nebulosas e apesar de não ser tão visível em tempo real, quando condensado em 30 segundos torna-se bem perceptível e surpreendente, ora vejam só:


----------



## ecobcg (4 Abr 2011 às 17:26)

Boa tarde,

Depois de um fim de semana cinzento, em que ontem de manhã ainda cairam algumas pingas por cá, hoje o dia tem estado com o céu limpo e sol a brilhar, e com o vento a soprar de fraco a moderado de N. 

A minima da noite foi de *11,1ºC* e a máxima de hoje chegou aos *24,6ºC*.

Neste momento, sigo com 24,2ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Abr 2011 às 21:50)

Évora:
Por aqui regressou o Sol e o calor forte radiação solar mais propriamente.
Dia de céu limpo com nuvens convectivas a mistura, mas de baixa verticalidade, mais estratiformes. 
 A temperatura máxima foi de 20ºC. 
 A mínima de 7.2ºC


Amanha promete aquecer mais
Será que o calor e o vento de E e SE nos trará alguma trovoada convectivas e típicas deste tempo?


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Abr 2011 às 22:33)

Já se mostra muito mais quente o ambiente com vento fraco a moderado, 18.4ºC e 58% HR. O céu encontra-se limpo.
Mínima gelada de 8.1ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Abr 2011 às 23:07)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima: 10.3ºC


----------



## Gerofil (4 Abr 2011 às 23:51)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,9 ºC (16h30)
Temperatura mínima = 7,2 ºC (07h08)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = *7,2 ºC* (dia 4).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Abr 2011 às 10:57)

Teremos aqui alguma coisa para a tarde?
De toda a maneira fica a imagem... Bem curiosa..





Évora:
Por aqui o dia está de céu limpo, e com a temperatura a subir a bom ritmo.
Temp Actual de 19.6ºC
Mínima de 12.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2011 às 11:25)

Não traz trovoada hehe. Já tenho 23ºC com vento moderado a forte.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2011 às 11:58)

Bom dia,

Por cá temos o céu nublado por nuvens altas e que em princípio não trazem nada com elas! A minima da noite foi de *12,6ºC*, e neste momento sigo com 23,8ºC, acompanhados de vento fraco de E e 55% de humidade.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2011 às 12:27)

Boas, por aqui, sigo com céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento moderado a forte de leste e sigo com apenas 19.8ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2011 às 13:30)

Apesar da nebulosidade que vai bloqueando o sol, o seu "efeito estufa" já está a colocar as temperaturas quentinhas. Sigo com *24,9ºC* no SItio das Fontes, e já esteve nos *25,2ºC*. A humidade entretanto desceu para os 47%.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2011 às 14:30)

A nebolusidade chega, vento continua moderado com 28.8ºC e 31% HR.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Abr 2011 às 14:33)

Évora:
Humidade nos 42%
Temperatura a 24ºC
(Centro da Cidade)


----------



## ecobcg (5 Abr 2011 às 15:05)

A temperatura continua a subir por aqui. Está um tempo "abafado", tendo registado há pouco novo máximo do ano, com *27,3ºC*. Neste momento, sigo com 25,1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2011 às 15:15)

Máxima do ano: *30.0ºC*

Sigo agora com 29.4ºC!


Edit: A temperatura sobe e desce muito... Mas eu já nem faço nada ao RS, quero esperar por uma oportunidade de ter uma boa estação muito em breve


----------



## Gerofil (5 Abr 2011 às 18:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,8 ºC (14h46)
Temperatura mínima = 13,9 ºC (06h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 23,5 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou marcado por uma subida moderada da temperatura mínima e pelo vento moderado, com rajadas, principalmente nas horas centrais do dia. O céu tornou-se muito nublado durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 25,1 ºC (dia 1); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2011 às 18:43)

O forno alentejano continua com 26,5ºC e máxima do ano de 30,1ºC. Mínima também quente de 18,5ºC.
Vento fraco a moderado, abafadíssimo na rua!

O céu encontra-se baço devido ás poeiras de África e castanho..


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2011 às 19:33)

Assim vai terminando o dia, muita poeira:








24.9ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Abr 2011 às 20:33)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas, vento moderado a forte de leste e dia relativamente fresco.

Máxima: 22.0ºC
mínima: 14.4ºC
atual: 17.7ºC


----------



## Agreste (5 Abr 2011 às 20:52)

Dia de nuvens médias e grande camada de pó. Vamos ver como ficarão os carros..


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Abr 2011 às 21:10)

23.8ºC e 35% HR


----------



## actioman (5 Abr 2011 às 21:51)

SpiderVV disse:


> O forno alentejano continua com 26,5ºC e máxima do ano de 30,1ºC. Mínima também quente de 18,5ºC.
> Vento fraco a moderado, abafadíssimo na rua!
> 
> O céu encontra-se baço devido ás poeiras de África e castanho..




 

Por aqui a máxima foi de 26,5ºC pelas 16h21, não sendo batidos os 28ºC do 1 de Abril, que é a temp. máxima do ano até ao momento.

Neste momento ainda vou com uns abafados 22,4ºC


----------



## trovoadas (5 Abr 2011 às 23:01)

Boas por aqui o dia foi marcado por temperatura agradável e céu muito nublado por nuvens médias/altas e vento forte de leste. Muita poeira na atmosfera também o que deu um aspecto pálido ao dia.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (5 Abr 2011 às 23:58)

Évora:
Por aqui dia limpo de manhã pouco nublado de tarde, com períodos de maior nebulosidade.
Máxima de 25.3ºC
Actual de 21ºC
Humidade a 43º%
O vento faz-se sentir com intensidade de NE


----------



## ecobcg (6 Abr 2011 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

A noite por aqui foi muito ventosa, de E/SE, principalmente a partir das 03h, com o vento médio a estar sempre acima dos *30km/h* desde essa altura, com rajada máxima de *67,6km/h* (entre as 04h e as 05h as rajadas estiveram sempre acima dos 60km/h).

Quanto às temperaturas, a minima foi de *17,3ºC*, às 03h45 estavam 21,4ºC e neste momento sigo com 19,1ºC. O vento continua moderado a forte de ESE.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2011 às 11:17)

23ºC, céu nublado, vento forte de E. Durante a noite manifestou-se com rajadas muito fortes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2011 às 12:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e poeira. Sigo com 20.1ºC e vento moderado de leste.

De realçar, a ondulação na costa sul que teve picos durante a madrugada de 6 metros. Lá fechou a barra da Fuzeta para ver se gastam mais uns milhões para abrir novamente.  
Neste momento encontram-se encerradas cinco barras são elas:Vila Real de S. António, Tavira, Albufeira, Lagos e Alvor


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2011 às 13:47)

26.6ºC e 27% HR. Continua o vento forte, agora com rajadas!


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2011 às 17:18)

Por aqui, uns amenos 20.7ºC que se bem está no Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2011 às 17:33)

Abafado na rua com vento de E, 29.6ºC e 25% HR!


----------



## frederico (6 Abr 2011 às 17:37)

A água está fresca:

Faro: 17ºC
Foz do Guadiana: 19ºC

Ainda assim isto comparado com os 13 a 15ºC que costumam estar em Julho e Agosto aqui pelo Norte...


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Abr 2011 às 20:10)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento moderado a forte de leste.

Máxima: 21.2ºC
mínima: 16.7ºC
atual: 17.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Abr 2011 às 21:47)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,5 ºC (15h43)
Temperatura mínima = 17,6 ºC (07h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*O dia de hoje apresentou uma temperatura mínima excessivamente alta. A temperatura máxima de hoje ficou longe dos 29,5 ºC registados em Abril do ano passado(no dia 27).*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *26,5 ºC* (dia 6); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Abr 2011 às 23:21)

A mínima já foi batida com 20.2ºC e 48% HR.

Máxima: 30.0ºC
Mínima: ?


----------



## ecobcg (7 Abr 2011 às 14:55)

Boa tarde,

Depois de um final de tarde de ontem e da madrugada calmos em termos de vento, a Suestada voltou ao inicio desta manhã. Sigo neste momento com vento moderado com rajadas fortes, de E.

Quanto a temperaturas, a minima da noite foi de *11,6ºC*, e neste momento registo 23,5ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (7 Abr 2011 às 18:59)

Évora:
Hoje por aqui o dia mais quente do ano até agora!! 
Máxima de 27.7ºC
Mínima de 13.8ºC
Actual de 26.9ºC

Vento fraco a moderado de Este


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Abr 2011 às 20:35)

Fim de tarde quente com 25.0ºC e 33% HR. Máxima exorbitante de 31.9ºC e mínima de 18.9ºC. 
Céu limpo e muita poeira no ar, isto tá mesmo de Verão.


----------



## Gerofil (7 Abr 2011 às 20:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,7 ºC (16h33)
Temperatura mínima = 16,2 ºC (07h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 22,2 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Um dia igual aos outros e que parece que vai assim continuar a seguir: monotonia meteorológica.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *27,7 ºC *(dia 7); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2011 às 13:54)

27.0ºC com 22% HR e vento fraco a moderado. A poeira parece-se ter reduzido.
Mínima de 19.0ºC pelas 8.15h


----------



## actioman (8 Abr 2011 às 15:06)

Boas tardes companheiros!


Ontem tive a máxima do ano aqui pela minha estação em Elvas com uns estonteantes 29,6ºC às 17h14! 
Esta madrugada apesar de tudo foi bem mais fresca que as restantes e registei 12,4ºC pelas 07h14.

Neste momento céu azul (também aqui confirmo a redução da poeira na atmosfera  ) e uns altos 28ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Abr 2011 às 15:07)

Boa tarde,

Dia de céu limpo por aqui, com menos poeiras no ar (os UV hoje já chegaram a 7.5), mas com o vento de E a manter-se ainda, com intensidade moderada. A minima da noite foi de *10,5ºC* e neste momento sigo com *25,8ºC.*


----------



## Gerofil (8 Abr 2011 às 22:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 27,7 ºC (16h32)
Temperatura mínima = 17,1 ºC (05h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 21,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,7 ºC (dia 7 e dia 8); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Abr 2011 às 23:18)

Máxima de 30,5ºC
Mínima de 19,0ºC

Sigo com 22,2ºC e 36% HR...


----------



## ecobcg (9 Abr 2011 às 12:24)

Bom dia,

Dia de céu limpo por aqui, com vento fraco de W. A minima da noite foi de *9,4ºC* e neste momento sigo com *23,8ºC*.


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Abr 2011 às 13:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e vento moderado de oeste e sigo com 20.1ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (9 Abr 2011 às 13:28)

Évora:
Ontem a máxima foi de 28.2ºC
A mínima da noite baixou pelos 12.3ºC
Actual de 20ºC. 

Nota-se claramente o dia mais fresco!!
Mas mesmo assim hoje foi o dia escolhido por um enxame de abelhas que esta aqui no telhado do vizinho para sair o enxame e começarem a trabalhar ao máximo.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Abr 2011 às 15:24)

Tenho agora 22.3ºC que é a máxima. Mínima fria de 13.0ºC, o céu apresenta-se limpo agora depois de ter estado muito nublado de manhã.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Abr 2011 às 22:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 22,7 ºC (16h01)
Temperatura mínima = 13,8 ºC (07h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*A manhã apresentou-se com nuvens baixas, tendo aparecido o sol pouco antres do meio-dia. A tarde teve vento moderado de noroeste. Acentuada descida da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,7 ºC (dia 7 e dia 8); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2011 às 12:47)

Boas, por aqui, céu limpo e sigo com 21.4ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (10 Abr 2011 às 17:57)

Boa tarde,

Mais um dia de céu limpo, com vento de SW na parte da manhã, que depois de almoço virou para NE/N. A temperatura subiu bem hoje, registando novo máximo do ano com *28,4ºC*. Uma bela tarde de praia!

Neste momento sigo com 26,7ºC e vento fraco de N.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Abr 2011 às 18:11)

está mesmo calor a esta Faro aqui junto á serra de Monte Figo !!

De certeza que estamos na Primavera ?? Está mesmo calor, eu diria que uns 28º nesta zona (atenção diferente de Faro)


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Abr 2011 às 20:02)

Boas, chegou o Verão, o vento Noroeste a fazer das suas.

Máxima: 27.2ºC
mínima: 11.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Abr 2011 às 21:35)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,9 ºC (17h20)
Temperatura mínima = 10,2 ºC (06h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

*Típico dia de Primavera* 

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,7 ºC (dia 7 e dia 8); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (11 Abr 2011 às 11:07)

Bom dia,

Céu limpo por aqui, com vento fraco de N. A minima da noite foi de *12,0ºC* e neste momento já registo *24,6ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## ecobcg (11 Abr 2011 às 14:04)

Sigo com novo máximo do ano, e com tendência a subir mais ainda... *29,8ºC* no Sitio das Fontes, com 37% de humidade e Índice UV de 8.0

Está uma bela tarde para ir à praia...(para quem pode).


----------



## frederico (11 Abr 2011 às 14:21)

Água do mar:

Cabo de Santa Maria: 18.6ºC

Foz do Guadiana: 20ºC

Está bom para ir dar um mergulho à Praia Verde ou a Monte Gordo


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Abr 2011 às 14:41)

24.0ºC e 33% HR. Céu limpo.

O que faz terem os pluvis mal seguros com vento de 40 km/h


----------



## ecobcg (11 Abr 2011 às 15:07)

O vento mudou para S/SE e a temperatura veio logo por ai abaixo... neste momento sigo com 26,6ºC.


----------



## amando96 (11 Abr 2011 às 18:10)

Máxima de 30ºC


----------



## Gerofil (11 Abr 2011 às 22:12)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 23,2 ºC (14h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,1 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1021 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,7 ºC (dia 7 e dia 8); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (11 Abr 2011 às 23:00)

Évora
Por aqui a máxima foi de 24ºC!! 
A partir de amanha volta para torrar!!

Temp. actual de 18ºC
Mínima de 11.8ºC

Dia calmo e com pouco vento
Céu limpo.


----------



## ecobcg (12 Abr 2011 às 09:46)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia de céu limpo e vento fraco de NE, com a temperatura a registar 19,9ºC neste momento. A minima da noite foi de *11,5ºC*.


----------



## amando96 (12 Abr 2011 às 16:02)

Ontem fez um calor demasiado alto para a época... hoje a máxima ficou a 6ºC da máxima de ontem, terá sido erro do termo?


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Abr 2011 às 18:58)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo.

Máxima: 25.2ºC
mínima: 13.7ºC
atual: 22.0ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2011 às 21:39)

Ambiente mais fresco mas vento fraco-moderado e 20.7ºC. Mínima de 17.9ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Abr 2011 às 22:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,6 ºC (16h03)
Temperatura mínima = 14,7 ºC (06h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 27,7 ºC (dia 7 e dia 8); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Abr 2011 às 23:32)

Chegam as noites mais frias de novo: 18.9ºC e 38% HR.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Abr 2011 às 00:36)

Évora:
Por aqui mais um dia de calor e de Primavera que mais parece Verão!!!
Máxima de 25.3ºC
Mínima de 14ºC
Actual de 18ºC


----------



## ecobcg (13 Abr 2011 às 10:01)

Bom dia,

Por cá temos céu limpo, vento fraco de ENE e temperatura actual nos 23,8ºC.

A minima da noite foi de *11,9ºC*.


----------



## Aurélio (13 Abr 2011 às 11:37)

Bom dia .. por aqui mais um quente de ceu limpo e vento moderado a forte do quadrante Leste/Nordeste !!
Os próximos dias trarão o mesmo estado do tempo ..


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Abr 2011 às 15:40)

estou de volta, agora sim para mostrar as verdadeiras temperatura em Serpa, obtidas através de outra estação.
neste momento - 30ºC


----------



## lsalvador (13 Abr 2011 às 16:00)

METEOALENTEJO disse:


> estou de volta, agora sim para mostrar as verdadeiras temperatura em Serpa, obtidas através de outra estação.
> neste momento - 30ºC



Passa então pelo local apropriado e apresenta-te a ti e a estação.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Abr 2011 às 16:35)

Por aqui sigo com 27,7ºC e apenas 26% de humidade. O vento está fraco a moderado de SE. A máxima de hoje foi de *29,6ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Abr 2011 às 16:40)

METEOALENTEJO disse:


> é um sensor normal colocado á sombra acima do solo



Mas gostavamos de ver fotos da estação, ou do sensor..
Mas tudo bem


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (13 Abr 2011 às 16:48)

a minha máxima de hoje foi 31,muito diferente das antigas maximas.
e não nos podemos esquecer que hoje é um dia muito quente para esta região, amareleja ás 15h registava quase 30 ºC

*TÓPICO SOBRE A MINHA ESTAÇÃO:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/meteoalentejo-5551.html


----------



## belem (13 Abr 2011 às 18:09)

Geiras disse:


> Nesse caso, o que interessa é que esteja num local bem arejado



Arejado e ao sol.
De preferência a uns 2 metros de altura ( acho).
Se não for possível, paciência.
Boa sorte com o projecto, Meteoalentejo.


----------



## Redfish (13 Abr 2011 às 19:05)

Às 18 horas 29º com ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas...

Espera-se mais uma bela noite primaveril


----------



## actioman (13 Abr 2011 às 19:29)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> estou de volta, agora sim para mostrar as verdadeiras temperatura em Serpa, obtidas através de outra estação.
> neste momento - 30ºC



Olha o MeteoSerpa (não recordo se era este o antigo nome) agora é MeteoAlentejo 

Esperemos pois pelos teus dados e que venhas mais aberto às ajudas! 

Por aqui mais um dia de Primavera quase Verão, com uma máxima que deverá ficar-se pelos 28,8°C às 16h21. A mínima foi de 14,7°C às 04h27. A pressão atmosférica tem vindo a baixar lentamente e tem agora o seu mínimo com 1012,8hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Abr 2011 às 20:09)

Sem RS, para testes: agora sigo com 23.0ºC e 41% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Abr 2011 às 20:22)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas e calor. O tempo está bom para ver os aviões que andam na rua.  

Máxima: 28.3ºC
mínima: 14.6ºC
atual: 19.2ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (13 Abr 2011 às 22:05)

Évora:
Mais um belo dia para andar por ai a passar um bom calor!!!
hehehe
Máxima de 27ºC
Mínima de 15ºC
Actual de 21ºC (Ainda bem quente!!!)


----------



## Gerofil (13 Abr 2011 às 22:32)

Alandroal (Tronic): Min = 17 ºC/ Máx = 29,5 ºC/ Actual = 22 ºC


----------



## Aurélio (14 Abr 2011 às 10:03)

Bom dia por aqui dia de céu limpo e temperatura na ordem dos 27º aqui junto á serra palpita-me que este será o dia mais quente do ano até ao momento !!!


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2011 às 10:22)

Bom dia,

Depois de uma noite com uma minima de *9,9ºC*, o dia segue com céu limpo, 51% de humidade, vento fraco de ESE e temperatura actual nos 23,2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2011 às 14:21)

Céu limpo com 28.0ºC e 22% HR. Vento fraco  Mínima de 16.8ºC. Pressão em descida rápida de noite, agora com 1011 hPa.


----------



## actioman (14 Abr 2011 às 15:52)

Boas tardes!


Acabei de bater à momentos a máxima do ano e ultrapassar o valor psicológico dos trinta graus, com 30,2ºC que é a presente temperatura!

Hoje isto por aqui vai escaldar!


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2011 às 15:57)

Aqui não escaldou muito mais que 28.5ºC. Sigo agora com 28.2ºC e 22% HR, está abafadíssimo e desconfortável na rua.


----------



## ecobcg (14 Abr 2011 às 17:21)

A máxima por aqui não passou dos *27,8ºC* e neste momento sigo com 52% de humidade, vento fraco de S e temperatura nos 24,8ºC.


----------



## actioman (14 Abr 2011 às 17:31)

ecobcg disse:


> A máxima por aqui não passou dos *27,8ºC* e neste momento sigo com 52% de humidade, vento fraco de S e temperatura nos 24,8ºC.



Boa H.R. aqui tenho apenas 19%!!

E continuo com 30ºC. Está realmente um dia de Verão. Vamos ver quanto vão baixar as temperaturas na semana da Páscoa.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Abr 2011 às 17:39)

Neste momento 29,5ºC.
Máxima de 32ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2011 às 17:43)

Sigo agora com 29.0ºC e 19% HR  A máxima foi de 29.4ºC.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (14 Abr 2011 às 21:14)

Um fenómeno halo interessante, hoje ao fim  da tarde, visível a partir de minha casa (Moura). Julgo que o nome é "pilar solar".


----------



## Gerofil (14 Abr 2011 às 22:01)

Alandroal (Tronic): Min = 18 ºC/ Máx = 31 ºC/ Actual = 21 ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Abr 2011 às 22:02)

22.8ºC e HR em descida com 37%  Amanhã promete ser mais quente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Abr 2011 às 22:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e calor.

Máxima: 27.2ºC
mínima: 11.9ºC
atual: 19.2ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (14 Abr 2011 às 22:40)

resumo do dia:
máxima - 32ºC , min - 16,2ºC


----------



## actioman (15 Abr 2011 às 00:37)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Um fenómeno halo interessante, hoje ao fim  da tarde, visível a partir de minha casa (Moura). Julgo que o nome é "pilar solar".



Mais um excelente registo de um "Sun Pillar" ou como bem o disseste "Pilar Solar". Que eu me recorde é o terceiro registo português aqui no fórum! 

Podes ver aqui este tópico com várias fotos de Fenómenos Ópticos Atmosféricos. 

Por cá os extremos foram os seguintes:

Temp. Máx: *30,2ºC* - 15h44 (máxima do ano, até ao momento)
Temp. Mín: 15,1°C - 07h37

Neste momento registo uns amenos 20,9ºC ainda e uma pressão atmosférica baixinha de 1008hPa. Sinal que o anticiclone está de malas aviadas.  Mas até à sua partida ainda iremos suar um bocado...


----------



## ecobcg (15 Abr 2011 às 09:06)

Bom dia,

A noite teve uma minima de *10,3ºC* e neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de ENE, e temperatura actual de 20,7ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2011 às 15:00)

Com esta novidade, fica tudo feliz com novas EMA's no sul. 
Sigo com 28.1ºC e 25% HR, céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Abr 2011 às 17:14)

máxima até ao momento - 31,5ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (15 Abr 2011 às 22:06)

resumo do dia:
máxima - 31,5ºC
mínima - 16,ºC
algumas nuvens altas durante a tarde


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (15 Abr 2011 às 22:24)

Foi preciso eu ter saido de V.R.S.A. para lá colocarem uma EMA   ...

A de Foia foi muito bem colocada...  Tal como a de V.R.S.A... faltou só em Alcaria do Cume... com calma e tempo tambem lá colocarao...assim espero!!


----------



## Gerofil (15 Abr 2011 às 22:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 29,2 ºC (17h13)
Temperatura mínima = 14,8 ºC (06h07)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

*Nova temperatura máxima do ano estabelecida hoje; céu muito nublado por nuvens altas durante a tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *29,2 ºC* (dia 15); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Abr 2011 às 22:40)

21.9ºC com vento moderado e 26% HR  Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 29.3ºC
Mínima: 16.0ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (15 Abr 2011 às 23:08)

Évora:
Novo máximo do ano. Hoje com 30ºC!!!
Mínima de 13ºC
Actual de 20,7ºC


----------



## Agreste (16 Abr 2011 às 14:08)

O único microclima de montanha do Algarve começar a marcar valores interessantes. Os 900m da Foia estão em linha com o interior Norte.

Foia com 16,5ºC (12h) num dia em que por aqui por Faro está um vendaval de levante interessante com 22ºC.

Aljezur leva a dianteira com 25ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Abr 2011 às 14:38)

Brasa lá fora com vento fraco e 25,7ºC. 35% HR e a pressão tem vindo a subir lentamente: 1012 hPa


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2011 às 18:49)

Tarde menos quente que ontem mas já com muita nebulosidade de desenvolvimento vertical (nuvens de calor) dispersa pelo interior do Alentejo. Pressão atmosférica em queda ...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2011 às 19:39)

*Serra d`Ossa (19h15):*






*"Couve-flor" a leste de Estremoz, já sobre Espanha (19h27):*


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Abr 2011 às 19:49)

Boas fotos, Gerofil!  Daqui também se viam alguns congestus a sul e a sueste.
Sigo ainda com 23.4ºC e 41% HR. Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## Geiras (16 Abr 2011 às 19:50)

Também consegui ver essa "Couve-flor" daqui, mas com uma cor meio acastanhada


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2011 às 20:17)

*Às 20h00:*


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Abr 2011 às 20:37)

Isso está a Este não é?  22.3ºC. Essa célula tem descargas de acordo com o Sat24 (Função Lightning )


----------



## Gerofil (16 Abr 2011 às 21:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 26,5 ºC (16h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 20,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*O dia de hoje foi mais fresco e o céu tornou-se parcialmente nublado durante a tarde e início da noite até ao momento.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 15); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Abr 2011 às 23:26)

céu nublado por nuvens altas a partir da tarde.
temperaturas: máx - 29ºC , min - 14,2ºC


----------



## pax_julia (17 Abr 2011 às 04:36)

Por Beja, ceu parcialmente nebulado desde meio da tarde. Noite mais fresca de momento com 13graus e vento moderado de sul-sudoeste. Temperaturas de dia 16:
Max: 30graus
Min: 14graus


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Abr 2011 às 11:51)

20.8C. Vento moderado e constante com rajadas de SSE.


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Abr 2011 às 12:11)

Boas fotos Gerofil


----------



## ecobcg (17 Abr 2011 às 13:03)

Bom dia,

Por cá temos céu muito nublado, vento moderado de ESE, e temperatura actual nos 18,8ºC. A minima da noite foi de *15,6ºC*.

Já cairam por cá uns pingos, mas não contabilizou nada no pluviómetro.


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2011 às 14:17)

Boas
Estou por Grandola desde quinta e as máximas tem variado entre os 30 e os 31°C e as minimas entre os 10 e os 11°C...
Agora o céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado o vento sopra moderado e a temperatura é de 23,4°C bem mais fresco que nos últimos dias.


----------



## AnDré (17 Abr 2011 às 14:32)

Interessante os 10,6ºC da Foía às 13h (12h UTC).
Era a EMA mais fria do continente, e com humidade a 99%.

Pena não ter dados do vento.


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2011 às 15:12)

Aqui por grândola o sol já desapareceu e estão 23,0°C


----------



## Gerofil (17 Abr 2011 às 16:20)

AnDré disse:


> Interessante os 10,6ºC da Foía às 13h (12h UTC).
> Era a EMA mais fria do continente, e com humidade a 99%.



Efeito orográfico: o vento de sueste acumula nebulosidade na área montanhosa.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Abr 2011 às 16:46)

26.2ºC e 31% HR com vento moderado ainda constante com algumas rajadas mais fortes de vez em quando. O céu apresenta uma névoa leve mas sem nuvens.


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2011 às 19:08)

Linha de nuvens bastante carregadas a vir de sul, mas não passa de nuvens não vai chover...máxima de 24,2°C é agora estão 22,4°C


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Abr 2011 às 20:10)

Já se vê a camada de nuvens que aí vem. 23.1ºC e 33% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Abr 2011 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui, a tarde foi de céu pouco nublado mas a manhã foi de céu muito nublado.

Máxima: 20.5ºC
mínima: 15.1ºC
actual: 17.4ºC


----------



## miguel (17 Abr 2011 às 23:59)

A temperatura em grândola está nos 13°C e o céu está limpo


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2011 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

Por cá amanheceu com o céu muito nublado, o vemto está fraco a moderado de E e a temperatura actual está nos 17,8ºC. A minima da noite foi de *14,8ºC*.

O radar mostra alguma precipitação a Sul do Algarve, vamos lá ver o que chega cá.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 10:29)

>*Atenção que na Costa de Sagres está a crescer uma célula. Acompanharemos.*<

Parece não ter trovoada, apenas pouca chuva


----------



## Lightning (18 Abr 2011 às 10:52)

andres disse:


> >*Atenção que na Costa de Sagres está a crescer uma célula. Acompanharemos.*<



Por acaso o que estou a achar interessante é aquela massa nebulosa que está agora a entrar em Espanha e a raspar o Algarve, o GFS parece que nas várias cartas ignorou de certa maneira este sistema. 

O que quero dizer com isto, e é apenas a minha opinião, é que, vendo as imagens de intensidade da precipitação e máximos da reflectividade (do IM), em relação a toda aquela nebulosidade, o GFS foi pouco realista nos acumulados de precipitação em 6 horas na carta das 14h. 







Simplificando ainda mais, não me cheira que os acumulados se situem apenas à volta dos 5 mm tal como é mostrado para as regiões que ainda vão ser afectadas pela massa nebulosa.

Mas como sabemos, estas situações são sempre mais complexas e difíceis de prever, entrando agora nesta parte a "regra" dos fenómenos localmente severos.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 10:57)

Lightning disse:


> Por acaso o que estou a achar interessante é aquela massa nebulosa que está agora a entrar em Espanha e a raspar o Algarve, o GFS parece que nas várias cartas ignorou de certa maneira este sistema.
> 
> O que quero dizer com isto, e é apenas a minha opinião, é que, vendo as imagens de intensidade da precipitação e máximos da reflectividade (do IM), em relação a toda aquela nebulosidade, o GFS foi pouco realista nos acumulados de precipitação em 6 horas na carta das 14h.
> 
> ...



Neste momento podemos esquecer os modelos e cartas, vamos seguir pelo sat e radar, acho.. 

Mas concordo..


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Abr 2011 às 12:20)

Altura:
 (hoje e o resto da semana) caso se justifique reporto os dados de Évora mesmo se la estar.

Por aqui desde ontem a noite que se sente com maior intensidade o vento de Sul - SE
Hoje o dia acordou bem nublado e o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade.
As previsões são animadoras, e as imagens de satélite e radar também se vão animando e pondo favoráveis. Vamos ver o que nos reserva.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2011 às 13:43)

Em Lagoa já chove, e bem.
Para os lados do Sitio das Fontes, o céu ainda permanece azul...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2011 às 14:03)

Aqui ainda não há sinal de água mas sigo com 21.4ºC e 41% HR. Céu nublado.


----------



## pax_julia (18 Abr 2011 às 14:31)

Por Beja, ceu nebulado vento moderado a forte de SE na ordem dos 30 a 40km/h HR 52%. Aguardo a precipitacao


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2011 às 14:43)

O radar do IM já dá sinal de chuva e ela vem aí, vê-se na webcam  22.0ºC, vento fraco a moderado.






Edit: O vento intensificou-se, deve rondar igualmente os 30 km.
Edit2: Chove


----------



## Redfish (18 Abr 2011 às 15:23)

Actualmente aguaceiros fortes por aqui


----------



## Aurélio (18 Abr 2011 às 15:41)

Engraçado por aqui neste momento um belo sol ... loolll , será esta a sina dos próximos dias !!
Nos próximos dias não vale a pena olhar a dizer .. olha está ali uma célula, acho que dentro de 3/4 horas chegará aqui porque elas vão nascer mesmo em cima de nós, e tão depressa aparecerão como desaparecerão, do satélite, por isso deve-se esquecer os modelos respeitante a menos de 24 horas e simplesmente observar o satélite !!
Neste momento nas próximas ainda não se espera nada de especial sendo que neste momento as melhores condições serão esta noite no litoral Oeste e região interior norte, e depois amanhã quase todo o dia em cima de Portugal !!
Assim sendo veremos no que isto vai dar ...

Para já por aqui sol ... 
Há antes que me esqueça as melhores condições para trovoada serão esta noite no litoral sul, e provavelmente na tarde de Quarta Feira !!

Quanto aos dias de melhor precipitação é dificil dizer ... mas eu diria que os modelos em termos de precipitação têm enormes chances de meter água,  ou seja chover onde dão sol, e vice-versa .. looooll
Há que aproveitar e não ficar desiludido senão acontece o que se espera ...

Neste momento sigo com cerca de 20º e sol entre algumas nuvens nada ameaçadoras !!

Ups ... desculpem acabei por misturar os tópicos


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Abr 2011 às 15:45)

Altura:
Por aqui já caio um bom aguaceiro. E mais virão.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2011 às 15:49)

Em poucos minutos a temperatura foi descendo a pique e a humidade a subir. 19.5ºC com 57% HR. Caem mais algumas pingas.


----------



## stormy (18 Abr 2011 às 16:05)

Pela Lagoa de santo Andre cai um forte aguaceiro, acompanhado por algumas descargas, nomeadamente a S/SE.
A temperatura caiu dos 23.4º para os actuais 21.2º
Mais aguaceiros se vão aproximando, denotando-se a clara distinção entre a area de inflow e a zona de descarga ( sinal de que há shear presente).

Nos ultimos 3 dias as temperaturas teem rondado entre os 14-16º de  minima e os 26.7º de maxima ( ontem)...o vento tem estado do quadrante leste tornando-se variavel do quadrante W durante algumas horas  á tarde...a excepção de ontem..que esteve moderado de ESE todo o dia.


----------



## Redfish (18 Abr 2011 às 16:06)

Por agora os aguaceiros acalmaram... o sol esse volta a aparecer...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Abr 2011 às 16:27)

cai um aguaceiro fraco em Serpa e está sol.
como sempre o mais importante a passar ao lado.


----------



## Brunomc (18 Abr 2011 às 16:29)

aqui caiu um aguaceiro fraco ás 16h 

agora céu muito nublado e vento fraco..estou com 23.0ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2011 às 16:47)

Alguem disse que hoje nao fazia trovoadas severas? posso desmentir desde ja, passou em grandola uma trovoada muito forte a gust front foi abismal varias pernadas de arvores a voar a minha volta ate folhas de palmeiras vi passar!! vi cair raios a minha frente a poucos metros...tem algumas inundacoes em estradas...


----------



## Geiras (18 Abr 2011 às 16:53)

miguel disse:


> Alguem disse que hoje nao fazia trovoadas severas? posso desmentir desde ja, passou em grandola uma trovoada muito forte a gust front foi abismal varias pernadas de arvores a voar a minha volta ate folhas de palmeiras vi passar!! vi cair raios a minha frente a poucos metros...tem algumas inundacoes em estradas...



Tenta fotografar, filmar 

Eu avisei logo no seguimento centro que isso poderia acontecer 
Há feridos? danos em casas?


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2011 às 16:54)

miguel disse:


> Alguem disse que hoje nao fazia trovoadas severas? posso desmentir desde ja, passou em grandola uma trovoada muito forte a gust front foi abismal varias pernadas de arvores a voar a minha volta ate folhas de palmeiras vi passar!! vi cair raios a minha frente a poucos metros...tem algumas inundacoes em estradas...



Registaste as velocidades da Gust Front ou não tens anemómetro aí?  (Há muito que não vejo gust fronts ) 
Aqui tudo calmo, pareciam vir algumas células para aqui mas não sei. Vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## stormy (18 Abr 2011 às 17:00)

miguel disse:


> Alguem disse que hoje nao fazia trovoadas severas? posso desmentir desde ja, passou em grandola uma trovoada muito forte a gust front foi abismal varias pernadas de arvores a voar a minha volta ate folhas de palmeiras vi passar!! vi cair raios a minha frente a poucos metros...tem algumas inundacoes em estradas...



Como disse ontem...não só acho possivel eventos extremos como se prevê que as condições se mantenham favoraveis á sua ocorrencia por varios dos dias que se seguem...

Foi essa celula que vi...agora está em aguas de moura e com uma reflectividade bem intensa...
Entretanto por aqui está tudo minado...imensas celulas que veem de SSW e que causam aguaceiros fortes mas rapidos...e algumas descargas bastante barulhentas..

Isto está animado pelo SW


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Abr 2011 às 17:05)

stormy disse:


> Como disse ontem...não só acho possivel eventos extremos como se prevê que as condições se mantenham favoraveis á sua ocorrencia por varios dos dias que se seguem...
> 
> Foi essa celula que vi...agora está em aguas de moura e com uma reflectividade bem intensa...
> Entretanto por aqui está tudo minado...imensas celulas que veem de SSW e que causam aguaceiros fortes mas rapidos...e algumas descargas bastante barulhentas..
> ...



Está onde ?

AQUI ao lado em Palmela ?


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2011 às 17:22)

O detector de Corroios detecta algumas descargas no sul de Portalegre mas não há nada (que eu veja), deve ser apenas interferência.23.4ºC e 43% HR.

Edit: Mas por acaso onde o Corroios as detecta, está meio carregado o céu.


----------



## miguel (18 Abr 2011 às 17:29)

Tudo calmo agora! vou me posicionar para o que possa vir para o fim da tarde é noite...aqui não posso ver a velocidade das rajadas, temperatura antes da trovoada de 24,6°C agora estão 19,2°C e a SW vai ficando escuro.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Abr 2011 às 17:34)

Não esquecer de fazer o relato no Meteoglobal em caso de um evento significativo.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2011 às 17:44)

Impressão minha ou o Norte de Portalegre vai ter festa?  22.3ºC e 44% HR com céu nublado e carregado a S com chuva.


----------



## frederico (18 Abr 2011 às 17:51)

Trovoada seca na Manta Rota, dois trovões e ainda consegui ver um raio. Tarde marcada por alguns aguaceiros.


____________________________


Ontem pela tarde assisti a um fenómeno muito interessante 

À entrada da A13, naquela ponte sobre a lezíria, já a sul do Tejo, pelas 16 horas, sobre os campos agrícolas, observei uma coluna de pó, que rodopiava sobre as terras, deslocando-se de modo aleatório e rápido. Havia até plásticos das culturas arrancados da terra ali por perto. Uns 500 metros a sul, outro fenómeno interessante. Uma nuvem de pó, talvez com 2  a 3 metros de altura, deslocava-se também sobre uns campos agrícolas  Pensoi que assisti a um _dust devil_, quanto ao segundo fenómeno não sei como se designa.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2011 às 18:03)

Não, nada para mim, afinal vai passar tudo ao lado como já é costume. A temperatura desceu com 21.6ºC e 45% HR. O céu ficou totalmente nublado e o vento moderado.


----------



## fragoso6 (18 Abr 2011 às 19:37)

Boas tardes ja viram o radar o que ai vem pro alentejo? Eram 17.40 apanhei grande trovoada na zona de vendas novas


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Abr 2011 às 20:16)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com algumas abertas e aguaceiros. 

Máxima: 20.3ºC
mínima: 14.7ºC
atual: 16.6ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## stormy (18 Abr 2011 às 21:01)

Pela Lagoa de st Andre...trovoada forte a W/SW/NW sobre o mar...MAGNIFICO!!!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Abr 2011 às 21:08)

Boa noite por aqui tarde marcada de sol alternando com nuvens, no que respeita ao litoral oeste os modelos estiveram bem de forma geral !!
Relativamente aqui ao Algarve esperava mais porque estava nos modelos salvo erro entre 2 mm e 5 mm e de forma geral caiu um 1 mm disperso pelo Algarve, vamos a ver se isto melhora !!

Teoricamente lá mais pro fim da madrugada deveria chegar aqui a chuva !!


----------



## Aurélio (18 Abr 2011 às 21:14)

Se olharem á imagem de satélite está nascendo uma nova célula no mesmo sitio que havia nascido a outra, eu diria que está ganhando força enquanto essa outra já em franca expansão está perdendo verticalidade e deverá perder mais força nas próximas horas...

Mas como disse o surgimento dessa nova célula irá dar animação na zona do Vale do Tejo nas próximas horas !!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Abr 2011 às 21:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 13,3 ºC (06h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1009 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 15); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## ecobcg (18 Abr 2011 às 22:12)

Bom, por aqui tudo calminho.
0,2mm acumulados hoje e nada de trovoada.

Os felizardos ai de cima que aproveitem!


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2011 às 22:23)

ecobcg disse:


> Os felizardos ai de cima que aproveitem!


Sim... Aqui nada, tudo calmo, o escudo anti-tudo a fazer das suas como sempre. 17.7ºC e 62% HR, muito mais frio.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (18 Abr 2011 às 22:29)

por aqui o mesmo de sempre NADA.
temperaturas: max - 24ºC, min - 13,2ºC


----------



## Aurélio (18 Abr 2011 às 22:57)

Ora não se queixem ... toda a gente sabia que aqui por estas bandas e interior alentejano se chovesse era logo a seguir á hora do almoço ...
Contudo agora vai-se formar uma especie de frente que ficará estacionado em cima de Portugal entre as 00h de hoje e cerca das 18h (pelo menos) da tarde de amanhã. 
Isso dará desta vez aguaceiros e trovoadas em cima de Portugal durante todo o dia de amanhã mas que tenho um palpite que sejam mais fortes na parte da tarde em local incerto ainda ...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Abr 2011 às 23:57)

O litoral centro a ser bombardeado muito violentamente, enquanto aqui nada e eu já começo a pensar que ainda bem. 17.4ºC e 64% HR.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Abr 2011 às 00:02)

Altura:
Por aqui um dia com muito vento e pouca chuva, apenas com o registo de 1.1mm de agua caída... Bah...
 A temperatura actual por aqui é de 16ºC 

Estou a ver que no litoral ninguém se pode queixar hoje com aquelas células ali estagnadas.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Abr 2011 às 00:39)

Precisamos de chuva !!! pelo menos 40 mm este mês. 
Se continuamos assim a este ritmo, ou vamos ter chuva na certa durante o verão, ou teremos 6 meses de seca. Penso que já faz um mês agora que não chove nada de relevante por estes lados e a vegetação já dá a entender que tamos em 19 de Maio e não a 19 de Abril.

Por aqui segue com céu por vezes muito nublado e uma noite seca com sensação térmica de calor e fraca humidade


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2011 às 00:42)

Agora que tinha desligado o pc é que sei que esteve a chover... 17C


----------



## pax_julia (19 Abr 2011 às 01:33)

Por Beja um autentico vendaval, vento muito forte mesmo de S/SE, ceu muito nublado e descargas electricas a oeste. Apenas tivemos um aguaceiro moderado por volta das 19h. A ver vamos o que a madrugada nos reserva.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Abr 2011 às 01:52)

Muita animação gora pelo costa vicentina e arredores, vai animando progressivamente o interior alentejano também. Para estes lados do Algarve deve ver também em força mas mais para o fim da madrugada e inicio de manha, tal como previam os modelos.
Isto porque as células a SSW são ganhando força e se manterem a rota que é o mais possível vem direitinhas para cá!!


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2011 às 06:18)

Por esta hora o temporal está concentrado sobretudo pela região de Ourique. Espero que não haja avultados estragos ... Descargas na última meia hora:






ImapWeather

Estremoz teve alguma precipitação significativa ao longo da madrugada.

ALGUNS DADOS DE PRECIPITAÇÃO ENTRE AS 04H00 e as 05H00 (dados IM):

Odemira (S. Teotónio) - 23,1 mm;
Zambujeira - 10,9 mm;
Alvalade - 5,8 mm.

*EDIT (06h45): Pelo ImapWeather nota-se agora que a actividade eléctrica concentra-se sobretudo junto a Aljustrel.*


----------



## Jorge_scp (19 Abr 2011 às 07:23)

Em S.Teotónio, na Costa Vicentina, choveu pouco tempo, mas quando choveu...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2011 às 07:24)

ESTREMOZ: Chuva muito intensa desde as 07h00 ...


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Abr 2011 às 09:45)

Altura:
Por aqui tal como eu previ desde as 6 da manha aproximadamente que chove a valer. Com alguns períodos de paragens.
Agora volta a chover torrencialmente!!!
Ainda não tenho dados de mm.

Por Évora já caíram 26.7mm


----------



## ecobcg (19 Abr 2011 às 09:46)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a noite rendeu *4,2mm *no Sitio das Fontes, e *1,6mm *em Silves. Parece que aqui no Barlavento, a precipitação mais forte ficou toda a Oeste do Rio Arade, e principalmente na zona de Lagos/Sagres. 

Ainda ouvi uns 2 trovões perto das 05h, mas no estado gripal em que estou, até podia ter passado uma valente trovada por Silves que eu não dava por nada....

Quanto a temperaturas, a  minima foi de *16,9ºC* e neste momento sigo com 19,2ºC, acompanhados de 89% de humidade e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Abr 2011 às 09:57)

Bom Dia 

Precipitaçao Significativa em algumas Emas do IM,àS 08h locais

Sines *13,3mm*
Portel *4,7mm*
Beja *4,1mm*
Almodovar *3,7mm*

Ps: As melhoras Ecobcg


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Abr 2011 às 10:23)

finalmente chove a sério


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Abr 2011 às 11:24)

já lá vão 12,2 mm


----------



## Rainy (19 Abr 2011 às 11:59)

Durante esta semana vou estar em Lagos, onde tive uma noite de chuva intensa e trovoada, a manhâ foi de chuva e gostava de saber o que se espera para a tarde, apenas vejo uma frente fria?


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2011 às 12:10)

Chuva intensa sobre Portalegre de madrugada, 20mm acumulados.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2011 às 12:33)

Boas, por aqui, a partir das 4 horas da manhã, choveu com alguma intensidade mas num curto espaço de tempo. Agora, já não chove há várias horas e levo acumulados 8 mm. Trovoadas nem vê-las. Que saudades do mês de Março, ao menos, fazia trovoadas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Abr 2011 às 12:38)

aqui também trovejou.
parece que Serpa é uma das localidades com mais precipitação acumulada hoje


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Abr 2011 às 14:48)

então com tanta animação e  ninguém diz nada por aqui.
sigo já 17,7mm


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2011 às 15:02)

Tanta animação, fale por si  
17.7ºC e 78% HR acompanhado de vento moderado com rajadas. Ainda com 20mm (Estação Serra).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Abr 2011 às 15:07)

acaba de chover torrencialmente


----------



## Meteo Caldas (19 Abr 2011 às 15:11)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> então com tanta animação e  ninguém diz nada por aqui.
> sigo já 17,7mm



Sim, muita chuva em algumas zonas do interior do baixo alentejo 

Amareleja *6,4mm* na ultima hora.
Mertola *2,4mm* na ultima hora.

Na imagem de satélite nota-se que vao nascendo pequenos e sucessivos nucleos na zona central alentejana,progredindo para Este.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Abr 2011 às 15:16)

Por aqui nada a assinalar com muito pouca chuva eu diria que uns 4 mm e foi em Faro ... mas é apenas palpite !!


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2011 às 16:21)

Cai a temperatura com um aguaceiro com vento moderado. 15.9ºC e 85% HR.


----------



## Aurélio (19 Abr 2011 às 17:37)

Ai que sono ... este tempo mata-me, sigo com céu nublado e nada de chuva, vou lanchar antes que adormeça !!


----------



## trovoadas (19 Abr 2011 às 19:00)

A colocação da EMA no alto da Fóia (Monchique) foi uma excelente iniciativa por parte do IM. Agora já podemos confirmar as diferenças climáticas entre aquela zona e os demais cantos do reino dos Algarves.
Quando em muitos locais do litoral Algarvio as temperatura andaram próximas dos 20ºC no dia de hoje, julgo que no alto da Fóia não se chegaram a ultrapassar os 12ºc ( pelos dados desta EMA)


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2011 às 19:47)

Chove de novo, e vem aí mais. Algum negro a SW acompanhado de chuva, e ainda sigo com 15.8ºC e 90% HR.


----------



## actioman (19 Abr 2011 às 20:17)

Boas tardes. Por fim chuva! 

Hoje o dia tem sido marcado pela chuva intermitente. E que se fez sentir com maior intensidade pelas 8/9h e também à cerca de 30 minutos.

Tenho acumulados até ao momento 11,7mm.

As temperaturas também estão mais baixas e a máxima não foi além dos 18,3ºC.

Neste momento chuvisca e tenho 16,3ºC.

Imagens do aguaceiro mais intenso de à poucos minutos


----------



## Gerofil (19 Abr 2011 às 20:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 19,7 ºC (16h36)
Temperatura mínima = 13,1 ºC (08h517)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1005 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou caracterizado pela chuva que foi intensa entre as 07h00 e as 7h30 e torrencial na parte da tarde (entre as 18h55 e as 19h10).*
















Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 15); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Abr 2011 às 22:32)

Boas, dia de céu nublado com abertas, aguaceiros durante a madrugada e até ao meio da manhã.

Máxima: 20.2ºC
mínima: 16.6ºC

Precipitação: 8 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Abr 2011 às 22:36)

Por aqui tudo calmo, 15.3ºC e 92% HR com a pressão já em subida nos 1008 hPa. Estação amadora com 21.1mm


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Abr 2011 às 22:41)

dia de céu muito nublado
aguaceiros, por vezes fortes
trovoadas de madrugada
precipitação até ás 18h - 32,7 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Abr 2011 às 00:09)

Passa outro aguaceiro moderado desta vez.  14.9ºC e 93% HR.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Abr 2011 às 00:25)

Altura, tarde marcada por muitas abertas e nada de chuva, ao contrário da manha que foi bem, molhada, no entanto acumulamos apenas 10mm, o que já não é mau de todo mas podia ter sido melhor, no resto da semana espero mais!!

Évora:
Hoje o dia por lá registou com 34mm de precipitação!! Nada mau para a primeira chuva de Abril.


----------



## jodecape (20 Abr 2011 às 00:54)

Boa noite a todos, aqui por Pias a precipitação do dia 19-04-11 foi de 44,5mm quase que dá para bater a média do mês  na zona de Beja, num só dia


----------



## trovoadas (20 Abr 2011 às 08:31)

Bom dia

Aqui por Loulé tem chovido bastante desde as 4 da manhã em regime de aguaceiros pontualmente fortes.
Analisando as imagens de radar parece que só tem chovido numa estreita faixa que começa no Algarve central e se prolonga pelo alentejo interior numa deslocação sudoeste-Nordeste.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Abr 2011 às 09:02)

Bom dia,

A noite ficou marcada pela ocorrência de um aguaceiro muito forte, que se abateu sobre Silves perto das 05h, e que deu um acumulado de *7mm* em Silves. Já no Sitio das Fontes, parece que esse aguaceiro ficou um pouco mais a Este (confirmado pelo radar), pois o acumulado está nos *1,6mm *apenas.

De resto, a minima foi de *14,5ºC* e neste momento sigo com 16,9ºC, 95% de humidade e vento fraco de SW. O céu está muito nublado.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Abr 2011 às 10:07)

Continua a chover moderado a fraco. Manhã muito molhada por aqui!


----------



## frederico (20 Abr 2011 às 11:59)

Tavira segue o mês com 11.8 mm. A média para Abril é de 39 mm. Aqui pela Manta Rota, manhã de céu nublado com algumas abertas pelo meio, e um ou outro aguaceiro fraco e de curta duração. Céu carregado a oeste. Espero que esta tarde acumule o que está previsto pelos modelos.


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Abr 2011 às 12:06)

Manha chuvosa no Alentejo,na ultima hora os maiores acumulados foram

Beja *5,4mm*
Viana do Alentejo *4,6mm*
Castro Verde *1,7mm*


----------



## trovoadas (20 Abr 2011 às 13:16)

Chove moderado por aqui depois de uma pausa de mais de uma hora.
Advinha-se uma tarde chuvosa aqui por este lado. 
O ar carregado de humidade vindo de sul aliado à deslocação estacionária desta zona de instabilidade e ao efeito orográfico das serras do Algarve central poderão dar bons acumulados, de resto isso é visível pelas imagens do radar de reflectividade do IM em que a precipitação aparece quase do nada nesta região.


----------



## Stormm (20 Abr 2011 às 13:22)

Boas, chuva torrencial por volta das 13h que durou até agora. Belo inicio de tarde!!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Abr 2011 às 13:23)

Aqui igualmente se inicia a tarde com chuva moderada.  E ainda chove bem, 15ºC.

Edit: Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Abr 2011 às 13:30)

Acumulados nas Emas do Im das 11h às 12h locais:

Viana do Alentejo *8,5mm*
Avis *7,5mm*
Evora *2,5mm*
Beja *2,2mm*
Faro *2,2mm*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Abr 2011 às 13:33)

por aqui aguaceiros por vezes fortes, daqui a pouco irei divulgar aqui a precipitação de hoje.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2011 às 13:42)

Choveu torrencialmente em Olhão, na última hora caíram 15 mm. Ouve-se os bombeiros na baixa da cidade.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Abr 2011 às 13:45)

chove forte...


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Abr 2011 às 13:46)

Chove torrencialmente, bem forte de novo! 14.1ºC, já meti no MeteoGlobal há minutos mas agora começa de novo...

Edit: e é que foi só na parte mais baixa da cidade, dava-me mesmo jeito um pluvi


----------



## Meteo Caldas (20 Abr 2011 às 14:07)

Continuam os aguaceiros fortes 

Das 12h às 13h

Avis *5,8mm*
Alcoutim *4,9mm*
Portel *4,5mm*
Beja *4,1mm*
Evora *4,0mm*


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Abr 2011 às 14:27)

Das 13 ás 14 Portalegre com *11mm*  Choveu mesmo muito 
Sigo com quase a mínima, com 13.9ºC e 93% HR.


----------



## fragoso6 (20 Abr 2011 às 14:48)

Por 




  LPN Castro Verde (S. Marcos Atabueira)  LPN Castro Verde (S. Marcos Atabueira)

14°14°
HIGH 16°CHIGH 16°C
at 12:02
LOW 12°CLOW 12°C
at 02:36
Wind	
NW 3 km/hNW 3 km/h
High Gust 29 km/h at 11:25
Humidity	
96%96%
Feels Like 14°C
Rain	
16.0mm16.0mm
Seasonal Total 185.8mm
Barometer	
1008.2hPa1008.2hPa
Steady
Current Conditions as of 13:47 Wednesday, April 20, 2011	aqui ja vou com 16 mm acumulados.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Abr 2011 às 15:04)

Por aqui continua tudo calmo, com o sol a brilhar de vez em quando por entre as nuvens, tenho *2,4mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e sigo com 19,6ºC e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Abr 2011 às 15:26)

A estação do Centro de Ciência Viva de Tavira já tem acumulados uns belos *34mm* (e* isto num período de apenas cerca de 1h20*). Muita chuva lá para aqueles lados!

http://meteo.cvtavira.pt/maisdados_index.php?data=2011-04-20


----------



## HotSpot (20 Abr 2011 às 15:43)

ecobcg disse:


> A estação do Centro de Ciência Viva de Tavira já tem acumulados uns belos *34mm* (e* isto num período de apenas cerca de 1h20*). Muita chuva lá para aqueles lados!
> 
> http://meteo.cvtavira.pt/maisdados_index.php?data=2011-04-20



Linha de instabilidade a deslocar-se para Norte e centrada na zona de Tavira.

Pelo radar (imagem impressionante) vai continuar durante mais algum tempo.

Já se sabe, daqui a algum tempo começam a surgir as más noticias daquela zona Algarvia.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Abr 2011 às 15:45)

por aqui já chove com menos intensidade.


----------



## pax_julia (20 Abr 2011 às 18:05)

Por Beja manha e inicio de tarde marcada por muita agua! Por agora ceu muito carregado a E/SE, vento fraco e chuvisca! 15 graus mas com sensacao termica inferior. Atmosfera muito humida!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Abr 2011 às 18:33)

Agora sim um ambiente com mais claridade, 14.3ºC e 94% HR... Muita chuva que os campos receberam


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Abr 2011 às 18:51)

Por aqui, a tarde tem sido calma, depois dos 15 mm caídos pela hora do almoço, tem caído umas pingas e nada mais. Mas o céu continua carregado a sul.  Trovoada é que ainda não ouvi nenhuma.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (20 Abr 2011 às 19:02)

Altura:
Como referido pelo Administrador HotSpot cabe-me a mim dar essas "más" noticias.
Só vim agora cá porque não tenho estado em casa, foi sem duvida alguma um tarde de chuva em grande. 
Ainda não sei os mm acumulados por aqui mas assim que souber posto. 
Choveu com grande intensidade com bastante força e intensidade. alguns momentos torrenciais, se os solos estivessem bem saturados penso que teria sido pior do que se passou no dia 11 de Março deste ano.
Mesmo assim as ribeiras encherem e há pequenas inundações pontuais em baixas urbanas.


----------



## frederico (20 Abr 2011 às 21:17)

Tavira já acumulou 40 mm, e o mês já segue com mais de 50 mm. Portanto, média feita na estação 

Hoje durante a tarde fui a Faro, por volta das 15h30. Entre Manta Rota e Luz de Tavira muita chuva, torrencial entre a zona de Cacela Velha e Tavira. Entre a Nora e a Caiana, a água vinda dos pomares acumulou na 125, formando várias linhas de água que tornavam a circulação assaz difícil, ainda mais com a reduzida visibilidade provocada pela precipitação. Ribeiras do Almargem e de Cacela com cheias, rio Gilão com água acastanhada e subida do caudal. Se nos próximos dias voltar a chover com esta intensidade na região do concelho de Tavira ou de Cacela poderá haver problemas, devido à saturação dos solos; 50 mm em tão pouco tempo depois de Março ter acumulado mais de 100 mm é obra.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Abr 2011 às 22:12)

Precipitação acumulada hoje em Serpa- 17,2mm


----------



## amando96 (21 Abr 2011 às 00:21)

Acumulei 29mm, mínima de 13.9ºC

Choveu bem durante o fim da manhã, moderado/forte durante bastante tempo de seguida, trovoadas penso não ter houvido nenhuma.


----------



## Stormm (21 Abr 2011 às 01:01)

Boa noite, acabei agora de ouvir um trovão! Será sinal de festa ou apenas um falso alarme?


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Abr 2011 às 01:07)

Tem chovido, mas tudo calmo de resto; vento fraco. 14.0ºC e 87%.


----------



## pax_julia (21 Abr 2011 às 02:52)

chove torrencialmente de forma incrivel aqui por Beja algumas descargas electricas, mas poucas!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Abr 2011 às 02:54)

chove torrencialmente em Beja ( estou a reportar de Beja devido a estar a trabalhar)


----------



## pax_julia (21 Abr 2011 às 02:56)

Chove torrencialmente de forma incrivel aqui por Beja, com algumas descargas electricas!


----------



## pax_julia (21 Abr 2011 às 02:58)

Stormm disse:


> Boa noite, acabei agora de ouvir um trovão! Será sinal de festa ou apenas um falso alarme?



Baixo alentejo em festa! Chuva torrencial, muito forte mesmo e trovoada!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Abr 2011 às 03:00)

completamente de acordo, acaba de fazer mais um relâmpago


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Abr 2011 às 03:58)

precipitação em Beja ás 3h - 10mm


----------



## pax_julia (21 Abr 2011 às 04:21)

Deixou de chover! Mas entre as 2 e as 3h houve festa da grossa


----------



## trovoadas (21 Abr 2011 às 10:34)

Manhã algo agradável com o sol a aparecer por vezes mas entretanto o céu já está a ficar encoberto. 
Espera-se chuva para esta tarde


----------



## Stormm (21 Abr 2011 às 11:01)

Boas, chuva forte por aqui neste momento!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Abr 2011 às 11:29)

Bom dia,

Durante a noite ocorreu por aqui apenas 1 aguaceiro bem forte, às 03h40 UTC, que atingiu os *177,2mm/h* no Sitio das Fontes, acumulando em 5 minutos, *5,6mm*. Dai para cá não voltou a chover.

A manhã tem estado com o céu parcialmente nublado, com a temperatura nos 19,2ºC neste momento e vento fraco de S.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2011 às 11:31)

Aqui, por volta das 11 horas caiu um aguaceiro torrencial. Sigo com 10 mm acumulados hoje e 17ºC.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Abr 2011 às 11:51)

Altura:
Por aqui começou agora a cair um belo aguaceiro torrencial!!!


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2011 às 12:13)

Neste momento, o sol vai brilhando entre as nuvens e o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Abr 2011 às 12:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Neste momento, o sol vai brilhando entre as nuvens e o vento está a aumentar de intensidade.



Tal e qual neste canto!!


----------



## trovoadas (21 Abr 2011 às 12:55)

A Fóia era dos sítios mais frios de Portugal às 10h com o registo de 7,2ºc apenas acompanhada pela Guarda e Penhas Douradas. 
Aljezur registou 6,3mm das 9 as 10 horas e parece que a manhã tem sido de bastante chuva em alguns locais do barlavento algarvio.


----------



## pax_julia (21 Abr 2011 às 13:33)

13h - Chuva torrencial por Beja com trovoada   temp: 17ºC e HR 90%


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2011 às 13:42)

Alandroal: Madrugada e manhã com frequentes aguaceiros, por vezes moderados. Neste momento continua a chover


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Abr 2011 às 13:52)

Portalegre: Aguaceiros torrenciais durante a noite que deixaram mais de 32mm. Neste momento, céu negro a WSW, vem aí mais.


----------



## Stormm (21 Abr 2011 às 13:52)

Por enquanto o sol vai espreitando por entre as nuvens e o vento a aumentar... Vendo o satélite se não me engano, acho que a chuva nos vem brindar esta tarde!



Condições actuais:

Céu com periodos de muito nublado
Vendo SSW, 26 km/h
Humidade: 72%


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Abr 2011 às 14:22)

entre as 13h e as 13h30m chuva torrencial entre Serpa e Beja


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Abr 2011 às 14:34)

Chove bem de novo, e ainda vem mais atrás. O radar parece prometer para a tarde 
13.9ºC e 87% HR.

Edit: Chove ainda mais...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Abr 2011 às 14:45)

A temperatura acabou de descer mais de 1ºC com este aguaceiro forte  12.2ºC
43mm já.


----------



## sielwolf (21 Abr 2011 às 15:18)

Trovoada e alguma chuva por portimão! Temperatura a descer e a rondar os 16ºC


----------



## Redfish (21 Abr 2011 às 15:38)

Após 2 horas de algum sol, agora pelo avaliar do radar do IM parece que vem ai mais chuva aqui para o Algarve...


----------



## ecobcg (21 Abr 2011 às 15:39)

Aqui por Silves já chove bem, e ouve-se trovoada a W, que estará centrada em Portimão.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Abr 2011 às 16:00)

Queda de algum granizo aqui em Silves, num aguaceiro forte e acompanhado de rajadas fortes.


----------



## Stormm (21 Abr 2011 às 16:05)

Pessoal de Olhão, chuva a caminho! em faro já chove e bem!


----------



## trovoadas (21 Abr 2011 às 16:06)

o sol vai aparecendo por aqui mas encontra-se muito escuro a sul ea oeste


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Abr 2011 às 16:14)

Nuvens muito escuras contrastadas com nuvens mais claras a aproximar-se de SW, mas como estão a SW, vão apenas passar ao lado, como já é habitual. 
O sol apareceu, aumentando a temp para os 13.7ºC.


----------



## amando96 (21 Abr 2011 às 16:15)

Céu bem escuro, pressão a baixar, parece que a depressão, ou o que resta dela, vai passar mesmo por cima de algumas zona algarvias.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Abr 2011 às 16:19)

Aqui por Silves o sol já vai aparecendo. A actividade mais intensa está agora a N/NE daqui.


----------



## actioman (21 Abr 2011 às 16:19)

Por aqui enfim alguma trovoada que se veja!

Ainda deu para ver um raio enorme a cair perto de mim (a uns 500 m) .

E claro um boa _regadela_ que chegou a ter um rain-rate de 25mm/h.

Aqui ficam algumas imagens:
































Abraço.


----------



## Stormm (21 Abr 2011 às 16:25)

Trovoada!!! O mais grosso está a passar pelo mar e tavira se não me engano!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Abr 2011 às 16:31)

actioman disse:


>



Adoro esta foto, muito bem conseguida!  E... há trovoada por aí, mesmo aqui ao lado?  Aqui nem nada, apenas chuva e mais chuva que já vai com 50mm certos...
14.2ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Abr 2011 às 16:34)

Já deu para molhar a rua e pelo radar parece que está no fim tirando um ou outro aguaceiro mais forte que poderá acontecer mas vai ser tirado à sorte.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Abr 2011 às 16:51)

Chega aqui a trovoada e a chuva forte!!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2011 às 16:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Adoro esta foto, muito bem conseguida!



Sim, absolutamente brutal


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2011 às 17:05)

Stormm disse:


> Trovoada!!! O mais grosso está a passar pelo mar e tavira se não me engano!



Sim, algumas trovoadas e chuva que só lavou a rua nem a 1 mm chegou. Tudo ao lado.


----------



## Stormm (21 Abr 2011 às 17:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, algumas trovoadas e chuva que só lavou a rua nem a 1 mm chegou. Tudo ao lado.




Exacto, tudo ao lado vamos ver se entretanto se forma outra célula . . .


----------



## Stormm (21 Abr 2011 às 17:33)

Mais uma célula a caminho, vamos ver se esta faz o favor de passar cá mais por cima!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2011 às 17:33)

Tromba de água na Praia da Rocha, Portimão.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Abr 2011 às 17:38)

chove torrencialmente de novo


----------



## pax_julia (21 Abr 2011 às 18:02)

Ha cerca de 15 min caiu um aguaceiro fortissimo com granizo a mistura apenas 2 trovoes.


----------



## actioman (21 Abr 2011 às 19:03)

SpiderVV disse:


> Adoro esta foto, muito bem conseguida!  E... há trovoada por aí, mesmo aqui ao lado?  Aqui nem nada, apenas chuva e mais chuva que já vai com 50mm certos...
> 14.2ºC.



Que barbaridade de diferença,aqui nem aos 20mm ainda cheguei! 

A não ser esta pequena trovoada de resto são aguaceiros de curta duração, que no fundo são nada mais que as pontas das trovoadas que passam ao lado...


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Abr 2011 às 19:21)

O céu vai limpando e 15.5ºC... Mas lá ao fundo...  Cenário negro.








Edit: Foto mais decente


----------



## amando96 (21 Abr 2011 às 19:40)

Brutal, há pouco consegui ver o centro da depressão, uma torre de nuvens muitíssmo alta com forma de anvil


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Abr 2011 às 19:58)

Começa a ficar muito negro  Mas deve apenas passar de raspão, nem sei se tem trovoada.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Abr 2011 às 19:58)

A pressão atmosférica já começou a subir... 1002,9hPa neste momento.

Estou com um acumulado de *11,6mm *no Sitio das Fontes e *11,0mm *em Silves.

Vamos ver se ainda chove mais hoje...para já, intervalo na precipitação.


----------



## frederico (21 Abr 2011 às 20:06)

Tarde de muita chuva no concelho de Tavira, com pequenas inundações na Luz de Tavira, devido a um forte aguaceiro com alguma trovoada, cerca de 16h45. A estação da cidade acumulou pouco mais de 20 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Abr 2011 às 20:31)

Aqui por Loulé apenas cairam uns aguaceiros (poucos) que pouco mais fizeram do que molhar o chão. Pensei que fosse mais democrático hoje!

O centro da depressão já passou ou está a passar ainda sobre nós e penso que ainda poderá vir uns aguaceiros mas nada de especial. Notória a descida da temperatura.

Só espero que tenhamos umas belas trovoadas em Maio para ficarmos bem preparados para o verão.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2011 às 20:38)

Alandroal: Tarde muito instável, com vários períodos de chuva. Após as 19h00 ocorreu um aguaceiro muito forte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2011 às 20:51)

amando96 disse:


> Brutal, há pouco consegui ver o centro da depressão, uma torre de nuvens muitíssmo alta com forma de anvil



Em forma de anvil, não conheço essa forma. Como é que conseguimos ver o centro da depressão? De um furacão sabe-se que é a zona mais calma, agora assim não sei.

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas, aguaceiros fortes e trovoada.

Máxima: 19.5ºC
mínima: 13.1ºC

Precipitação: 12 mm


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Abr 2011 às 20:58)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em forma de anvil, não conheço essa forma.



É bigorna (Anvil em inglês)


----------



## Gerofil (21 Abr 2011 às 21:25)

*Precipitação acumulada nas últimas 72 horas (até às 18h00 UTC de hoje)*

Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 117.0 mm 
*Portalegre (590 m) 92.0 mm *
*Beja (247 m) 74.3 mm *
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 70.1 mm 
Castelo Branco (384 m) 59.4 mm 
Monte Real (54 m) 56.9 mm 
Viseu (644 m) 56.8 mm 
*Évora (246 m) 50.1 mm *
Montijo (11 m) 44.2 mm 
Lisbon (105 m) 43.1 mm 
Coimbra (179 m) 42.0 mm 
*Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 34.4 mm 
Sagres (26 m) 24.0 mm *Ovar/Maceda (22 m) 23.0 mm 
Vila Real (562 m) 22.8 mm 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 9.8 mm 
Funchal/Madeira (49 m) 7.6 mm 
Porto Santo (82 m) 6.1 mm 
Flores (29 m) 4.0 mm 
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 1.4 mm 
Angra do Heroismo (76 m) 0.5 mm 
Funchal (56 m) 0.5 mm 
Santa Maria (100 m) 0.2 mm 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (21 Abr 2011 às 21:54)

precipitação acumulada em Serpa desde terça-feira - 71,4mm


----------



## Stormm (21 Abr 2011 às 22:17)

algarvio1980, nós que somos cá do local, repara no satélite, parece vir ai uma boa célula, um pouco mais intensa no mar mas pode ser que raspe alguma coisa por aqui!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Abr 2011 às 23:42)

Stormm disse:


> algarvio1980, nós que somos cá do local, repara no satélite, parece vir ai uma boa célula, um pouco mais intensa no mar mas pode ser que raspe alguma coisa por aqui!



Esta a passar bem de raspão aqui na minha zona...


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Abr 2011 às 23:42)

Stormm disse:


> algarvio1980, nós que somos cá do local, repara no satélite, parece vir ai uma boa célula, um pouco mais intensa no mar mas pode ser que raspe alguma coisa por aqui!



Afinal, elas não querem mesmo nada connosco.  Ora, passam a sul, ora a oeste, ora mais a este. Mas também não podemos queixar-nos que isto às vezes quando nós menos esperamos é que cai algo de jeito. Mas Março foi melhor em trovoadas do que Abril. Mas, falta o Maio, que não há Maio sem trovão nem burro sem travões para não dizer coisas mais picantes. 

Pelo radar, ainda devemos ter sorte esta noite.


----------



## Stormm (21 Abr 2011 às 23:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> "Pelo radar, ainda devemos ter sorte esta noite!".



Vizinho, eu já não digo nada, parece que elas nos ouvem cada vez que falamos na sua aproximação!


----------



## ecobcg (21 Abr 2011 às 23:55)

Recomeça a chover por aqui, de forma fraca...


----------



## trovoadas (22 Abr 2011 às 00:05)

Por aqui tudo calmo e dúvido que chova algo de especial esta noite.

Tava à espera de melhor deste evento que esteve muito bem ontem mas desiludiu hoje pelo menos aqui neste cantinho.
Apesar do ano ter sido bom a nível pluviométrico a sua distribuíção nem tanto e assim muitas ribeiras aqui na zona vão secar mais cedo uma vez que este evento rendeu pouco por aqui. O seu caudal já tinha sido bastante afectado pelo estio antecipado e praticamente nada foi recuperado agora, deu apenas para regar o que já não foi mau.
Parece que em algumas zonas do sotavento e do barlavento a coisa esteve bem melhor para não falar do alentejo que tem estado à grande.
Bom acho que foi o último evento capaz de deixar precipitação assinalável até ao Outono mas quem sabe poderá haver suspresas...


----------



## fragoso6 (22 Abr 2011 às 11:37)

Tem chovido a noite inteira e manha,ja vai em 18mm.ta cerrado deve ser toda a tarde tambem...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Abr 2011 às 12:13)

Por aqui, dia de céu nublado e aguaceiros fortes, sigo com 16ºC e 7 mm acumulados.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Abr 2011 às 14:36)

Noite e manhã de aguaceiros: 13.7ºC e 87% HR...  Mínima de 9.6ºC.


----------



## frederico (22 Abr 2011 às 16:40)

Dia marcado por céu muito nublado, e alguns aguaceiros de curta duração. Tavira acumulou 3.65 mm. O acumulado do ano hidrológico na estação da cidade já supera os 600 mm  -a média para o período 41-70 é de 590 mm.


----------



## actioman (22 Abr 2011 às 18:37)

Se há alturas desmotivantes na meteorologia, são dias como os de hoje ou ontem onde o grosso da precipitação passa todo a lado, ele é ver as estações à volta com boas acumulações de precipitação e eu aqui com uns míseros 8mm .

Enfim já devia era estar habituado...

Por aqui céu nublado e dia bem mais fresco que os anteriores. A máxima foi de 14,3ºC pelas 16h32. Neste momento registo 13,2ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Abr 2011 às 19:10)

actioman disse:


> Se há alturas desmotivantes na meteorologia, são dias como os de hoje ou ontem onde o grosso da precipitação passa todo a lado, ele é ver as estações à volta com boas acumulações de precipitação e eu aqui com uns míseros 8mm .
> 
> Enfim já devia era estar habituado...
> 
> Por aqui céu nublado e dia bem mais fresco que os anteriores. A máxima foi de 14,3ºC pelas 16h32. Neste momento registo 13,2ºC.


Oh caro vizinho eu tenho menos. 6 mm!  Passou tudinho ao lado e pelo menos aí ainda vi negro.

12.8ºC e 84% HR. Céu encoberto.


----------



## actioman (22 Abr 2011 às 20:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Oh caro vizinho eu tenho menos. 6 mm!  Passou tudinho ao lado e pelo menos aí ainda vi negro.
> 
> 12.8ºC e 84% HR. Céu encoberto.



Spider, também não queres tudo para ti não?  Ontem não foram 50mm? Aqui nem metade da metade. Neste mês todo, ainda apenas tenho 44,1mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Abr 2011 às 22:40)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e aguaceiros. Durante a tarde, choveu em Faro. 

Máxima: 19.0ºC
mínima: 11.4ºC

Precipitação: 7 mm

Praia de Faro esta tarde, com muito vento e nunca tinha comido tanta areia, parecia que estava a ser bombardeado :


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Abr 2011 às 22:43)

Tem estado a chuviscar, e com algum frio. Sigo com 11.1ºC estáveis e 94% de HR... Pressão em subida nos 1008 hPa.



			
				actioman disse:
			
		

> Spider, também não queres tudo para ti não? :P Ontem não foram 50mm? Aqui nem metade da metade. Neste mês todo, ainda apenas tenho 44,1mm.


_Fairplay_ então.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Abr 2011 às 23:33)

Alandroal: vários aguaceiros dispersos ao longo de todo o dia. Neste momento estão 11 ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Abr 2011 às 10:54)

Alandroal: toda a madrugada e manhã com muita chuva  quase sempre moderada. Temperatura nos 11,5 ºC.

Hoje está a ser um dia mais chuvoso que ontem.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Abr 2011 às 11:39)

Bom dia,

Por aqui vai chovendo de forma fraca, registando um acumulado de *0,6mm *no Sitio das Fontes e de *0,5mm *em Silves. A temperatura está nos 16,6ºC e o vento está fraco de WNW.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Abr 2011 às 12:51)

Altura:
Por aqui o dia segue muito nublado e agora com um aguaceiro torrencial. 
Nada de melhorias por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2011 às 16:20)

Temperatura altinha de 20.2ºC e 46% HR. O céu apresenta-se muito nublado e Badajoz vai reportando trovoada, mas infelizmente vai para o sítio errado.


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2011 às 16:42)

Tarde de muita chuva pela Manta Rota, com períodos de aguaceiros fortes. Por agora passa uma célula extraordinária, a leste; desceu das bandas das serras de Tavira e de Castro Marim e está a passar para os lados da praia Verde, VRSA, Castro Marim, Ayamonte, etc. nos últimos trinta minutos, muita trovoada, deu para ver uns raios  

PS: a célula está a passar de raspão pela minha casa, chove torrencialmente; mais um trovão


----------



## frederico (23 Abr 2011 às 16:44)

Vizinhos da Altura e de VRSA, como estão as coisas para os vossos lados?


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Abr 2011 às 17:03)

por Serpa também já choveu, agora já apareceu o sol.
eu adoro chuva mas espero que hoje e nos próximos dias não chova senão avi estragar a festa de Serpa.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Abr 2011 às 17:06)

Intensa trovoada sobre Vila Real de S.António/Monte Gordo na última meia hora.

ImapWeather Temperatura das nuvens WebCam Tavira (Quatro Águas)


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Abr 2011 às 17:35)

Boa tarde pessoal.
Eu na Altura e não resisti em agarrar no carro e ir ate VRSA. Bela trovoada sim senhor!!!
E com muita chuva, alguma misturada com granizo mas muito pouco e pequeno. 
Por aqui as condições não melhoram hoje não. Mas não me queixo.
Em VRSA as ruas inundaram mas nada comparado com o que já vi outras vezes.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Abr 2011 às 17:51)

Alandroal: Chuva muito forte/torrencial há mais de 10 minutos ...

Atenção à faixa interior do Alentejo durante as próximas horas. As células vão nascendo/surgindo continuamente a nordeste do Alentejo e progridem para sueste/sul.


----------



## trepkos (23 Abr 2011 às 18:03)

Gerofil disse:


> Alandroal: Chuva muito forte/torrencial há mais de 10 minutos ...
> 
> Atenção à faixa interior do Alentejo durante as próximas horas. As células vão nascendo/surgindo continuamente a nordeste do Alentejo e progridem para sueste/sul.



Vou sair agora para Estremoz para a FIAPE, estou a ver que me espera bastante animação. 

Por aqui tarde sem chuva mas com céu muito nublado a rondar os 15º C.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2011 às 18:55)

Fui surpreendido por essa célula... a expandir-se. Deu um cenário muito giro, vi do princípio ao fim o cumulunimbius a crescer mas só agora tirei foto e não está assim muito boa. (Telemóvel....)


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Abr 2011 às 20:03)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas, aguaceiros ao longo do dia.

Máxima: 20.0ºC
mínima: 12.0ºC
actual: 17.0ºC

Precipitação: 2 mm


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2011 às 21:06)

Mais quentinho que ontem com 16.2ºC e 68% HR. pressão em subida, já esteve nos 1012, voltou aos 1011.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Abr 2011 às 21:34)

*Precipitação acumulada em Portugal Continental esta semana*
(entre as 18h00 UTC de Segunda-feira e as 18h00 UTC de hoje):

Penhas Douradas – 134,0 mm
*Portalegre – 103,0 mm
Beja/B. Aérea – 98,7 mm
Évora – 90,1 mm
Beja – 88,6 mm *Lisboa/Geof – 87,7 mm
Monte Real – 87,5 mm
Lisboa – 70,4 mm
Viseu – 69,3 mm 
Castelo Branco – 62,6 mm
Montijo – 53,2 mm
*Sagres – 53,0 mm*Coimbra – 49,2 mm
Ovar/Maceda – 34,2 mm
Vila Real – 27,4 mm
Porto/Pedras Rubras – 22,8 mm

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Abr 2011 às 21:46)

103mm... Esperava mais, e trovoada também mas não... 15.2ºC e 72% HR, a pressão sobe de novo 1012 hPa.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (23 Abr 2011 às 23:16)

O CGE registou uma acumulação destes dias de 117.4 mm Na Cidade de Évora.

Fonte:
http://www.cge.uevora.pt/pt/component/cge_bd/?cge_bd_e_first=evr


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Abr 2011 às 00:29)

13.7ºC e 87% HR com nuvens baixas. Nevoeiro aos 500m.


----------



## actioman (24 Abr 2011 às 01:40)

Boa noite e boa Páscoa! 

Hoje por Elvas houve umas formações engraçadas e durante a tarde acabou mesmo por passar uma trovoada pela cidade.
A temperatura máxima já subiu bem e tive uma máxima de 19,9ºC.

Não houve chuva acumulada de grande destaque, a dita trovoada apenas deixou 2mm e ao todo o dia rendeu uns míseros 4,8mm. Mas deu para regalar os olhos 

Aqui ficam uma imagens representativas do dia:


Vejam só o tamanho das gotas! Pareciam pedras a bater no vidro.








Nas seguintes duas imagens Elvas fica à esquerda, debaixo de intensa precipitação. Raios não vi, mas escutavam-se bem os trovões. 

















Ainda consegui ver estes insípidos Mammatus






















Esta, acho que é a mesma "bigorna" que o Spider mostrou na sua foto 







E para acabar um dia especial, um fenómeno óptico diferente, um género de arco-íris, mas mais largo e com pouca altura 






Abraço MeteoPT!


----------



## amando96 (24 Abr 2011 às 09:49)

Talvez seja um sun dog.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Abr 2011 às 10:42)

Deixo esta noticia do CM, referente a trovoada de ontem à tarde:

VRSA: Chuva inunda artérias

Uma forte chuvada que caiu ontem ao início da tarde no sotavento algarvio provocou algumas inundações em artérias de Vila Real de Santo António e de Monte Gordo. Os bombeiros estiveram no local com duas viaturas e doze homens. Os trabalhos terminaram às 19h30 e não houve estragos significativos.

Fonte:
CM
http://www.cmjornal.xl.pt/detalhe/noticias/ultima-hora/vrsa-chuva-inunda-arterias


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Abr 2011 às 11:43)

actioman disse:


>



O que é isto ? Uma estrada do Texas ? Só falta as riscas serem amarelas.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Abr 2011 às 12:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> O que é isto ? Uma estrada do Texas ? Só falta as riscas serem amarelas.



És una carretera de España, Extremadura 
hehehehe


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (24 Abr 2011 às 12:46)

Precipitação acumulada esta semana em Serpa - 82,5mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2011 às 13:13)

Boas, por aqui, o sol que fez durante a manhã, já fugiu, agora o céu encontra-se nublado com cara que vai chover durante a tarde. Sigo com 18.2ºC.

Boa Páscoa a todos!


----------



## actioman (24 Abr 2011 às 13:43)

amando96 disse:


> Talvez seja um sun dog.



Se for, nunca tinha visto um igual. 



Mário Barros disse:


> O que é isto ? Uma estrada do Texas ? Só falta as riscas serem amarelas.





Gil_Algarvio disse:


> És una carretera de España, Extremadura
> hehehehe



Sim estava perto de Olivença, tinha ido dar de beber ao pópó, que a alimentação por terras de _nuestros hermanos_ sai mais em conta! 

Por Elvas a nebulosidade está em aumento bem evidente... vamos ver o que nos reserva a tarde.

A temperatura actual é de uns agradáveis 20,5ºC e uma pressão atmosférica de 1010,1hPa com tendência de descida.

Um bom Domingo de Páscoa a todos, incluidos protestantes, muçulmanos, budistas, judeus,shintoístas e até ateus!


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Abr 2011 às 14:53)

Por aqui a nebulosidade apresenta igual aumento com algum escuro a SE, mas como o vento está moderado de NE, nada feito. 22.5ºC e 37% HR, muito mais calor e abafado do que ontem.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2011 às 17:48)

Bela célula que se formou a NE de Lagoa e está agora a WSW. Pingas bem 
grossas e 2 ou 3 trovões. No Sitio das Fontes já rendeu *2,6mm*.


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2011 às 18:08)

Esta célula rendeu 3,4mm no Sitio das Fontes.

Aqui ficam umas fotos via telemóvel, da célula aqui em Lagoa:


----------



## amando96 (24 Abr 2011 às 18:55)

Trovoada! e não é pouca.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Abr 2011 às 19:24)

céu muito escuro a nordeste e começa agora a chover.
Já ouvi uns quantos trovões


----------



## AnDré (24 Abr 2011 às 19:44)

Fotos espectaculares,* actioman*! Muito boas mesmo. =)

Segue-se mais uma tarde com bastante instabilidade na região sul.
Imagens de satélite e de radar:












11,1mm em Alcoutim (Mart.Longo)


----------



## trovoadas (24 Abr 2011 às 19:47)

A trovoada está a norte de Loulé e parece que não vai atingir esta zona. Só se passar por aqui uma pontinha...
Entretanto na zona da serra do caldeirão deve estar a precipitar bem


----------



## frederico (24 Abr 2011 às 19:56)

Neste momento aguaceiro em Cabanas de Tavira. O céu está negro a norte, deve estar a acumular bem na serra de Tavira e da Conceição de Tavira.


----------



## João Soares (24 Abr 2011 às 19:58)

Às 18h UTC (19h), caíram *11.4 mm* em Alcoutim.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Abr 2011 às 20:17)

20.7ºC e 45% HR. A RTP está a fazer o telejornal em Albufeira com chuva torrencial e trovoada...


----------



## Norther (24 Abr 2011 às 20:19)

descargas eléctricas 

http://www.meteorage.fr/euclid/euclid_last_lightnings.gif


----------



## F_R (24 Abr 2011 às 21:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> 20.7ºC e 45% HR. A RTP está a fazer o telejornal em Albufeira com chuva torrencial e trovoada...


Também reparei


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2011 às 21:50)

Aqui em Lagoa já choveu bem e fez há pouco uma bela trovoada! Aquela célula bem grande que se centrou em Albufeira, também rendeu qualquer coisa por aqui, com alguns raios de belo efeito! Só deu foi para apreciar apenas, visto hoje não ter máquina comigo.

Por agora já parou, e pelo radar parece que por esta noite já chega. Fiquei com *6mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Abr 2011 às 21:57)

Boas, por aqui, a tarde foi de céu nublado com algumas pingas, que nem deu para acumular nada. 

Máxima: 20.1ºC
mínima: 11.4ºC


----------



## ecobcg (24 Abr 2011 às 22:05)

Tive agora relatos de queda de saraiva na zona de Albufeira-Galé, durante a trovoada deste final de dia, com a dimensão de metade de uma bola de ping-pong. Já não é mau.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Abr 2011 às 23:17)

Alandroal: Tarde de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros fracos e dispersos. Por agora 16 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Abr 2011 às 01:06)

Ainda quentinho com vento moderado e 16.9ºC. 56% HR.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2011 às 12:21)

Boas, por aqui, sigo com 19.2ºC e a tarde promete ser de festa, já existe bastante instabilidade com os cumulonimbos a nascerem como cogumelos. 

Este tempo, faz recordar-me o mês de Maio antigamente, onde as células nasciam no interior do Algarve/Alentejo e descem até ao litoral algarvio.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Abr 2011 às 14:48)

Mina do Bugalho, Alandroal: 23ºC, vento moderado e céu pouco nublado. Observavam-se alguns cumulus de manhã, mas vão para SE.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Abr 2011 às 15:06)

célula de dimensões reduzidas a afectar Loulé, ouve-se alguns trovões e caem uns aguaceiros fracos bem grados


----------



## ecobcg (25 Abr 2011 às 16:24)

Aqui em Silves já se ouvem os trovões da célula que está em Loulé. Parece vir com bom aspecto.

A célula que está a N de VRSA, mais precisamente na zona de Alcoutim, é que está bem intensa.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Abr 2011 às 16:45)

Mina do Bugalho, Alandroal: Começa a chover com vento mais fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2011 às 17:02)

Por aqui, já caíram umas pingas da célula de Loulé, agora começa a vir bastante negro de nordeste. Deve ser uma célula bem potente, com granizo e trovoada à mistura. Atenção, que entre Tavira e VRSA pode haver mesmo inundações se a célula chegar potente como se encontra agora.


----------



## tassbenhe (25 Abr 2011 às 17:41)

Olá a todos! 
eu tenho um vídeo que gravei no dia em que houve o Tornado em Portimão (Não tinha net enquanto tive de férias e só agora é que cheguei a casa)
Este fenómeno que gravei, não me atrevo a chamar-lhe tornado porque não percebo nada do assunto, mas achei muito parecido. De inicio consegui ver uma espécie de "coluna" com ventos circulares, mas depois a coluna foi desaparecendo restando apenas aquilo que vão ver no,  vídeo. Ocorreu por volta das 14:25 em Lagos no Algarve em frente a Meia praia. Ocorreu no mar mas depois atingiu a praia. Os ventos eram muito fortes como alias se pode ver pelas palmeiras. Durou no maximo 2 a 3 minutos mas só consegui apanhar em vídeo os momentos finais. 

Deixo-vos o link para o vídeo no youtube porque não consegui incormporar aqui o vídeo.

link: http://youtu.be/CFNwVDF5GoA

Abraço


----------



## amando96 (25 Abr 2011 às 17:46)

Há umas hora caiam pingas muitíssimo grossas, só acumulou 0.5mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2011 às 18:21)

Por aqui, ouvem-se trovoadas ao longe e já pingou pingas bem grossas.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2011 às 19:36)

Alandroal: Tarde de nebulosidade de evolução, com aguaceiros muito raros e dispersos, acompanhados por alguns trovões ...


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Abr 2011 às 19:38)

Por aqui não ouvi nenhum trovão e estou bem perto, apenas caiu um aguaceiro muito fraco.


----------



## |Ciclone| (25 Abr 2011 às 19:46)

Aqui deixo um pequeno time lapse que fiz ontem, são 10 min que no video passa em 9 segundos.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QTxbBHoxOc#"]YouTube        - Time lapse Cumulonimbo[/ame]


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Abr 2011 às 20:02)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado de manhã e temporiamente nublado durante a tarde, ainda caíram algumas pingas grossas.

Máxima: 21.0ºC
mínima: 11.8ºC
actual: 17.2ºC

Deixo aqui uma foto tirada ontem na Quinta do Lago:


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Abr 2011 às 22:18)

De volta a Portalegre: 18.2ºC e 51% HR. O vento apresenta-se fraco a moderado e céu pouco nublado. No caminho, na IP2 podia-se observar trovoada para lá da fronteira. Já arregalou os olhos


----------



## Gerofil (25 Abr 2011 às 22:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por aqui não ouvi nenhum trovão e estou bem perto, apenas caiu um aguaceiro muito fraco.



Pois claro, estavas a cerca de 7/8 Km para leste do Alandroal, quando os trovões vieram de nuvens que se desenvolveram a oeste do Alandroal, a meio caminho para o Redondo ... 

Agora à noite muitos relâmpagos do outro lado da fronteira (Espanha)


----------



## amando96 (25 Abr 2011 às 22:48)

Não houve relatos da zona de tavira sobre a célula que lá passou esta tarde? pareceu-me bastante intensa daqui, só me apanhou uma ponta que deu para somar 0.5mm ao acumulado que já tinha, ficando com 1mm hoje...


----------



## actioman (25 Abr 2011 às 22:57)

tassbenhe disse:


> Olá a todos!
> eu tenho um vídeo que gravei no dia em que houve o Tornado em Portimão
> 
> Abraço



Excelente registo , acho estranho ainda ninguém o ter comentado! 
Não é um tornado é uma *tromba de água*.  És dos poucos a assistir a uma coisas destas no nosso Portugal e ainda por cima registada em vídeo!

Parabéns! E muito obrigado por partilhares uma pérola destas, aqui no nosso MeteoPT. Mas uma vez se confirma a regra de que há sempre alguém que está no local certo e à hora exacta para registar e presentar aqui o seu testemunho! 





|Ciclone| disse:


> Aqui deixo um pequeno time lapse que fiz ontem, são 10 min que no video passa em 9 segundos.



Bonito sim senhor Ciclone! 
Que pena haver nebulosidade que se tenha intrometido entre a tua objectiva e essa beleza! Bom trabalho! 



Gerofil disse:


> Pois claro, estavas a cerca de 7/8 Km para leste do Alandroal, quando os trovões vieram de nuvens que se desenvolveram a oeste do Alandroal, a meio caminho para o Redondo ...
> 
> Agora à noite muitos relâmpagos do outro lado da fronteira (Espanha)



Também cheguei agora de viagem e confirmo as "explosões" em terras espanholas e pelo radar a muitos km daqui! (mais de 100). Por isso deve ser algo digno de registo nos locais por onde vai passando.
Pela trajectória poderá ir acabar por passar A Vila Real de Santo António!


----------



## Agreste (25 Abr 2011 às 22:59)

Trovoada vista de Aljezur, ainda apanhei chuva entre Lagoa e Albufeira por volta das 21h.


----------



## pax_julia (26 Abr 2011 às 00:53)

Esta tarde de caminho de Lagos para Beja, apanhei uma forte trovoada em Messines, muita actividade electrica e muita agua.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Abr 2011 às 11:38)

Boas, por aqui, o céu está limpo mas a norte já começam a aparecer cúmulos, onde a tarde será novamente marcada pela instabilidade e vamos ver onde ela hoje ocorre. Porque eu ainda não tive sorte, tem sido tudo ao lado.  Sigo com 20.3ºC.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Abr 2011 às 12:52)

hoje (Feriado Municipal em Serpa) já vamos com 24ºC


----------



## |Ciclone| (26 Abr 2011 às 16:52)

Boas, aqui deixo mais um time lapse, este é de ontem  ;D 
2h que passam num minuto apenas.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OmgJPI-LZZ8#"]YouTube        - Nuvens Time Lapse[/ame]


----------



## pax_julia (26 Abr 2011 às 17:52)

Por Beja calor, 25 graus. Ceu muito nebulado com nebulosidade de evolucao. Vento fraco de direccao variavel. Avista-se uma celula de grandes dimensoes la bem longe em terras espanholas.


----------



## sielwolf (26 Abr 2011 às 18:17)

Monchique: 

Temperatura actual: 18,5 ºC 
Temperatura máxima: 22,6 ºC 
Temperatura mínima: 16,7 ºC 
Humidade relativa: 85 % 
Pressao atmosférica: 1014,1 hPa 
Precipitação: 4.3 mm 

De salientar que às 15h20m choveu intensamente com pedras de gelo à mistura e com um rain rate de 58,2mm/h


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2011 às 20:45)

Céu praticamente limpo. 20.4ºC e 43% HR.  O dia apresentou-se com alguns cumulus com algum desenvolvimento uns km a SSW.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Abr 2011 às 22:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 24,5 ºC (16h38)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 17,7 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 15); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Abr 2011 às 22:55)

Gerofil, há trovoada por aí? Parece-me que observei relâmpagos para esses lados.
18.8ºC, 49% HR e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## pax_julia (27 Abr 2011 às 17:00)

Neste momento cumulos por todo o lado. Soam trovoes mas ainda nao chove!


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Abr 2011 às 17:29)

Évora:
O céu esta a começar a "assustar" ao longe!!
As células estão a juntar-se

Deixo as fotos:
[IMG=http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/218/foto1015a.jpg][/IMG]


----------



## Prof BioGeo (27 Abr 2011 às 17:33)

Forte trovoada em Moura entre as 15:30 e as 16:30. Muita chuva e trovoada. As ruas chegaram a alagar. Rajadas de vento fortes durante alguns momentos... chegou a assustar! Neste momento vê-se chuva e alguns relâmpagos para o lado de Portel e da Amareleja (norte e nordeste).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Abr 2011 às 18:00)

por Serpa mais uma vez nada.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (27 Abr 2011 às 18:33)

Que cenário a SW de Évora...


----------



## Meteo Caldas (27 Abr 2011 às 18:48)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Que cenário a SW de Évora...



Impressionante,nao para de crescer.

Ninguem de Evora,Viana Do Alentejo,Alvito?


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2011 às 18:57)

Às 18h (17h UTC) a estação de Viana do Alentejo acumulou *7.8 mm* e com uma acentuada descida de temperatura para os 15.8ºC.


----------



## squidward (27 Abr 2011 às 19:06)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Que cenário a SW de Évora...



É impressão minha ou pela animação do Sat24, parece que se dirige para aqui


----------



## João Soares (27 Abr 2011 às 19:08)

squidward disse:


> É impressão minha ou pela animação do Sat24, parece que se dirige para aqui



Veremos como a célula se comparta com o vento de O/NO.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Abr 2011 às 19:22)

squidward disse:


> É impressão minha ou pela animação do Sat24, parece que se dirige para aqui


Sim, a célula parece ter virado pra NW.


----------



## |Ciclone| (27 Abr 2011 às 19:24)

Boas, trago aqui mais um video time lapse.
Este é de ontem e bem mais interessante que os dois anteriores, está também disponível em HD para quem quiser ver em grande.

É mais um de duas horas a passar em cerca de 1 minuto.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSOnVn8VR4o#ws


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2011 às 19:27)

|Ciclone| disse:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zSOnVn8VR4o#ws



Espectacular mas podia ser mais curto


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2011 às 19:28)

*Estremoz (18h15):*







A nebulosidade que se vê na fotografia encontra-se a sueste de Estremoz, à latitude de Reguengos de Monsaraz, e infelizmente tende a ir para oeste/noroeste, perdendo vigor ...  Trata-se de uma celula menos imponente que a outra celula que, essa sim, está em grande desenvolvimento a cerca de 50/60 Km a sudoeste de Évora.





Sat.24.com


----------



## Brunomc (27 Abr 2011 às 19:38)

Boas 

Trovoada por aqui.. a NE,E,SE de Vendas Novas 

Já pingou e também já ouvi uns 10 trovões ao todo


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2011 às 19:44)

Atenção à próxima hora para toda a região *oeste* do distrito de Évora e *noroeste* do distrito de Beja: possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas, pontualmente concentradas.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Abr 2011 às 19:54)

A trovoada a norte de Vendas Novas é a pior...é com cada relâmpago 

mas que escuridão 

no radar de coruche nota-se bem a mancha vermelha...


----------



## |Ciclone| (27 Abr 2011 às 20:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Espectacular mas podia ser mais curto



Obrigado 

Aqui fica um mais curto 
Este com a data de hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Abr 2011 às 20:59)

Agora sim ciclone, essa tá bem porreiro


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2011 às 21:16)

Animação das imagens de satélite desta tarde:







Mapa de descargas até às 19:39h UTC.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Abr 2011 às 21:53)

Uns calorosos 20.6ºC e 41% HR com vento fraco a moderado. Céu limpo, não observei relâmpagos das células que passaram a S ainda.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Abr 2011 às 22:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 25,6 ºC (13h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 18,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1010 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 15); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Abr 2011 às 22:50)

Por aqui como sempre tudo ao lado.
Temperaturas: máx- 28º C, min - 13,2ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Abr 2011 às 23:01)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 24.0ºC
mínima: 13.8ºC
atual: 17.1ºC


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (27 Abr 2011 às 23:13)

E por Évora tudo hoje passou ao lado, nada mais que umas pingas soltas que nem nem 0.1mm acumularam. hehehe

Por amanha e ate Sábado vou estar por Castelo Branco e arredores em Investigação. Mas estou a ver que vou ter trovoadas comigo!! xD


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2011 às 13:25)

Estremoz: Céu cada vez mais carregado.

WebCam MeteoRedondo


----------



## actioman (28 Abr 2011 às 14:30)

Queria começar colocando umas fotos do final da tarde de ontem, com as várias trovoadas que foram passando pelo Sul da Extremadura espanhola e que eram visíveis daqui. Infelizmente não chegaram cá, mas faziam um belo cenário. 























No presente dia, o céu começou desde cedo a ficar interessante com vários castelhanos a crescerem um pouco por todo o lado. Mas a pérola é mesmo uma fotogénica "bigorna" (a famosa Cumulonimbus) que se formou a Norte da cidade de Portalegre, a uns 60 Kms de Elvas, e que é bem visível desde as 11h da manhã! 

Assim era o seu aspecto pelas 11h50





12h06





Dois pormenores das grandes "ebulições" em seu redor:











E esta última pelas 12h29






Pela imagem do radar deve ter deixado intensas precipitações por onde passou, permanecendo praticamente geoestacionária.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 14:31)

Céu muito negro a N de manhã, tendo-se expandido mais e ainda estar no mesmo sítio. Está de trás da serra de S. Mamede por isso nem vem, e nem ouço trovoada. Até dá para ver o círculo que faz à volta da cidade. 






25.3ºC e 39% HR, subiu mesmo muito na última hora.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Abr 2011 às 14:35)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A tarde promete !!!  Para já alguns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Abr 2011 às 14:38)

Em Marvão já trovejou e caiu granizo


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 14:39)

Esperemos que sim Nuno  Mas eu vejo isso estacionário há horas e nem vem pra baixo nem pra cima 
Edit: Marvão? Está no meio da Serra, não sei não


----------



## actioman (28 Abr 2011 às 14:50)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Em Marvão já trovejou e caiu granizo



Nuno, tudo bem!? 

Ora ai está a conformação dos efeitos da célula que mostrei no meu post anterior! 

Por aqui vou com 25,2ºC e 1005,5hPa de pressão atmosférica e descendo...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Abr 2011 às 14:59)

actioman disse:


> Nuno, tudo bem!?
> 
> Ora ai está a conformação dos efeitos da célula que mostrei no meu post anterior!
> 
> Por aqui vou com 25,2ºC e 1005,5hPa de pressão atmosférica e descendo...



Tudo bem, queria apenas mais instabilidade atmosférica 
Seguimos com 26,1ºC 
Eu vi o teu post. Veremos a evolução da tarde.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 15:00)

25.4ºC na parte baixa da Cidade  34% HR e vento fraco. 1009 hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 15:09)

Trovoada!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit: Apenas 2 trovões


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Abr 2011 às 16:02)

A NW de Portalegre, grande desenvolvimento vertical.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 16:03)

Essa célula não estava já a morrer?  23.2ºC e 42% HR, nada de trovoadas, que já acabaram mas para a noite deve haver algo...


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 17:44)

24.5ºC  Nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 18:02)

Desculpem o triple-post, volta a trovoada.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2011 às 18:51)

Estremoz: Tarde de aguaceiros esporádicos e trovoadas frequentes e dispersas, sobretudo a norte (centrada neste momento sobre Monforte).
Beja, Cuba, Vidigueira e Alvito com trovoada também neste momento.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 18:56)

Ainda faz barulho e flashes a dita trovoada, e hoje o escudo de Portalegre falha  Mas ainda não é o que quero, ainda não chegou aqui 

22.3ºC em descida e 43% HR em subida rápida. Vento fraco a moderado devido à célula.


----------



## actioman (28 Abr 2011 às 19:06)

Par cá também andam a rondar o local, mas até agora tudo à volta. O céu já está carregado, mas ainda não caiu gota.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 19:13)

Começa a chover, GRANDE TROVÃO E RAIO!!!! Frente de rajada FORTE! Tenho fotos e vídeos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Abr 2011 às 19:18)

A célula que encontra-se na zona de Viana do Alentejo e Portel é que deve ser brutal.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Abr 2011 às 19:22)

tudo ao lado de Serpa como sempre


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 19:29)

Estou a preparar um vídeo resumo muito rápido, só consegui 3 fotos e vídeos muito maus mas foi o que consegui. Acompanhem a webcam em http://meteocamptg.no-ip.org !!!

A luz quer falhar. 17.8ºC e 58% HR, caida impressionante.


----------



## Gerofil (28 Abr 2011 às 19:31)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A célula que encontra-se na zona de Viana do Alentejo e Portel é que deve ser brutal.



A actividade eléctrica desta célula concentra-se mais a sul, entre Beja e a Vidigueira, a leste do IP2.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 19:43)

Caiu um grande raio a uns 100m da minha casa, falhando a electricidade por completo. Não tenho mais nada gravado devido a que a maquina ficou sem pilhas... Parece ter parado e dirige-se para N.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Abr 2011 às 19:56)

Uma das que consegui apanhar, trovoada em Portalegre ás 19.40





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 19:59)

Boa foto Nuno! Eu aqui apanhei muitos dado que estava na zona de guerra. Esta não esperava eu.  Foi só levantar-me da cadeira > superclarão e grande estrondo. 

16.9ºC e 70% HR.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (28 Abr 2011 às 20:39)

Hoje passou tudo ao lado... isto não pode ser todos os dias... 
Muitas nuvens Cumulunimbus visíveis durante a tarde. Tenho relatos de trovoada e chuva forte em Safara e Santo Aleixo da Restauração por volta das 16:00 (Leste de Moura). A célula de Beja-Vidigueira esteve muito activa do ponto de vista eléctrico. Bom espectáculo mesmo em frente a casa!!!! Não há fotos dos raios pois era de dia (e se é possível fotografar raios de dia eu não o sei fazer). Neste momento ambiente calmo.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Abr 2011 às 20:52)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Hoje passou tudo ao lado... isto não pode ser todos os dias...


Ahahah! Não tiveste já uma trovoada há pouco tempo?  Agora foi a vez do Alto Alentejo. 

16.5ºC e 72% HR. Refrescou assim do nada com a trovoada.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Abr 2011 às 20:52)

entre Serpa e Beja, mais precisamente em Baleizão chuva torrencial, daqui a pouco no meu blog e no facebook irei disponibilizar tudo .


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Abr 2011 às 21:40)

já relatei no Meteogloblal.


----------



## actioman (28 Abr 2011 às 23:46)

Boas noites,

Por aqui cairam uma gotitas, parecia que vinha ai um bom aguaceiro, mas apenas se ficou na ameaça...
Ainda assim durante uma boa meia hora tivemos um céu ameaçador e cheio de instabilidade. Até uns Mammatus tiveram a bondade de dar o ar da sua graça! 





























E no final uma foto da menina com um cenário a condizer! 






Abraço e esperemos melhor sorte para amanhã!



Nuno, a tua foto com esse raio está um espanto! 
Muito bem conseguida e de dia!


----------



## Teles (28 Abr 2011 às 23:49)

Belo flash Nuno
E belas mammatus Action


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2011 às 03:43)

Estremoz: trovoada moderada desde as 03h25


----------



## pax_julia (29 Abr 2011 às 04:50)

Fui jantar fora entre as 19:30 e as 20h nao consegui sair do carro. Trovoada e granizo como ha anos nao via. Chegou a ser assustador!


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Abr 2011 às 08:05)

16ºC, trovoada audível a W.


----------



## trovoadas (29 Abr 2011 às 10:24)

20,4 mm às 8h em Aljezur! Deve ter sido agressivo!


----------



## actioman (29 Abr 2011 às 11:41)

Por cá enfim chove como deve ser!  Não é nenhum diluvio, nem ouvi trovoada, mas já vou com quase 11 mm desde as 09h30 sensivelmente. 
E foi precisamente ao inicio da precipitação que ainda registe um rain rate de: 36,0 mm/h às 09:45.


----------



## sielwolf (29 Abr 2011 às 12:07)

Em Monchique por volta das 10h caiu uma forte trovoada bem como saraiva. Ficou tudo branco com vários cm de altura. Foi o caos durante 30 min.
Inundações, falha de energia, os bombeiros não têm mão a medir.
Vou postar uns videos do temporal


----------



## sielwolf (29 Abr 2011 às 12:22)

video do temporal em monchique


----------



## sielwolf (29 Abr 2011 às 12:35)




----------



## ecobcg (29 Abr 2011 às 13:02)

Boa trovoada a E/NE de Silves, com a formação de uma bela _*Funnel Cloud*_!!
Já coloco o video!


----------



## DMartins (29 Abr 2011 às 13:04)

sielwolf disse:


> YouTube        - Temporal em Monchique 29/04/2011


Fonix....
É muito!


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Abr 2011 às 13:14)

Comentem os vídeos aqui 

 Temporal/Granizada Monchique 29/04/2011


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Abr 2011 às 13:28)

Ontem, por Degracia, caíram aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo e trovoada a partir do meio da tarde. Foi uma tarde e início de noite chuvosos.

Acumulados 6,2 mm ontem. 

Hoje sem precipitação acumulada, pelo menos por enquanto.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Abr 2011 às 14:36)

Ora cá fica o video da funnel cloud:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portugal/funnel-cloud-em-silves-5600.html#post276762


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Abr 2011 às 15:11)

Boas, por aqui, manhã com alguns pingos e trovoada mas nada de mais. Pelo jeito que isto leva, aqui não vou ver nada de especial.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Abr 2011 às 15:40)

finalmente chove....


----------



## pax_julia (29 Abr 2011 às 17:18)

Alguma chuva ouco trovoes mas longe daqui


----------



## GonçaloMPB (29 Abr 2011 às 18:16)

Em Évora ainda não se passa nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Abr 2011 às 18:23)

Hoje, nada por Portalegre, senão uma trovoadazita pelas 8 da manhã aonde ainda observei alguns raios e trovões bem audíveis. Não choveu, mas o dia foi frio. Máxima de 20.1ºC e neste momento sigo com 18.3ºC e 66% HR. Pressão em descida significativa: 1001 hPa.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Abr 2011 às 19:26)

Boa tarde, por aqui um dia aborrecido sem chuva nem nada de nada, alguns pingos e trovoadas dispersas !!
Olhando ao radar parece que o Algarve tem estado num ilha hoje ...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Abr 2011 às 22:12)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 21,9 ºC (13h49)
Temperatura mínima = 15,3 ºC (06h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 15,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1000 hPa *(a subir; alguma estabilidade nas próximas horas)*

*O dia ficou marcado pela forte trovoada que ocorreu durante a madrugada.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 15); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Redfish (30 Abr 2011 às 08:30)

Um amanhecer com chuva moderada e constante por aqui...

A moral está em baixo para ir ao BTT de Alte
com chuva nahhhh


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Abr 2011 às 11:13)

Boas, por aqui, manhã de chuva moderada por vezes forte. Sigo com 14.8ºC e 9 mm acumulados.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Abr 2011 às 12:15)

Bom dia,

Madrugada e manhã com chuva fraca a moderada, com um acumulado de *11mm* no Sitio das Fontes. Pelo radar, parece que a tarde vai ser sem chuva por cá.


----------



## AnDré (30 Abr 2011 às 14:15)

Manhã com muita precipitação em Sines.







75mm das 12h utc de ontem às 12 utc de hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2011 às 15:09)

MANTO BRANCO EM MONCHIQUE

Uma chuva de granizo cobriu ontem de manhã de branco a vila de Monchique, no Algarve. Algumas ruas tiveram mesmo de ser encerradas à circulação devido à grande acumulação de gelo, que chegou a atingir mais de 30 centímetros nalguns locais. Os Soldados da Paz tiveram ainda de acorrer a cinco inundações em casas. Horas antes, uma forte chuvada fustigou o concelho vizinho de Aljezur.

Correio da Manhã


----------



## Stormm (30 Abr 2011 às 15:19)

*Chuva torrencial neste momento!!*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Abr 2011 às 15:49)

por aqui acho que já não vai haver nada de especial.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Abr 2011 às 17:16)

Aqui por Silves também choveu torrencialmente por volta das 15h20. No Sitio das Fontes o rain rate máximo registado foi de *167mm/h*, tendo aumentado o acumulado para os *17,8mm*, enquanto que aqui em Silves tenho um acumulado de *11,5mm*.

Hoje foi o dia com maior precipitaçõa registada no Sitio das Fontes, para este mês de Abril.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2011 às 17:38)

Estremoz: Frente activa de células de grande desenvolvimento provocaram chuva moderada/forte entre as 16h40 e as 17h00. Agora continua a chuva, com menos intensidade, e trovoada dispersa.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Abr 2011 às 18:09)

Já se ouve a trovoada. Chuva fraca e 14.0ºC. 86% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2011 às 18:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já se ouve a trovoada. Chuva fraca e 14.0ºC. 86% HR.



Está em deslocamento para norte e vai passar mesmo sobre Portalegre; deixou muita chuva aqui em Estremoz. Entretanto, começam a surgir novas células a sul de Estremoz ...
Toda esta nebulosidade tem sido favorecido pelas temperaturas que chegaram a estar acima dos 20 ºC e pela presença de relevos montanhosos que reforçam consideravelmente o crescimento vertical das nuvens.


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Abr 2011 às 18:39)

Agora parece calmo mas se vem, venha ela  Só chove por agora, a estação de Degracia Cimeira do Daniel Vilão registou uns impressionantes 104 mm/h pelas 15 horas


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (30 Abr 2011 às 18:49)

Já em Évora:

De caminho deparei-me com uma bela trovoada acompanhada de forte chuvada na zona de Sousel. 

Aqui por Évora só alguns pingos e vento!


----------



## Agreste (30 Abr 2011 às 19:11)

Cá mais para baixo e passada a fase convetiva avista-se já a 2ª dose no satélite. Deve começar novamente a chover pela fresquinha...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Abr 2011 às 20:31)

Boas, por aqui, a tarde foi marcada por um aguaceiro muito forte como o stormm referiu.

Máxima: 19.7ºC
mínima: 13.4ºC

Precipitação: 14 mm


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2011 às 21:02)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 20,8 ºC (13h15)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 14,4 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 999 hPa
*
A tarde de hoje apresentou-se muito cinzenta, com chuva moderada a forte e acompanhada por trovoada; períodos de chuva mais branda desde as 19h15 até agora *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 29,2 ºC (dia 15); temp. mínima = 7,2 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Abr 2011 às 21:31)

Já choveu alguma coisa por aqui mas hoje ainda só ouvi uns 2 trovões e não vi raios. Sigo frio com 13.9ºC e 92% HR.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Abr 2011 às 22:50)

Sines: 80 mm (aprox.) de precipitação entre as 07h00 e as 15h00 ...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (31 Out 2012 às 18:34)

tassbenhe disse:


> Olá a todos!
> eu tenho um vídeo que gravei no dia em que houve o Tornado em Portimão (Não tinha net enquanto tive de férias e só agora é que cheguei a casa)
> Este fenómeno que gravei, não me atrevo a chamar-lhe tornado porque não percebo nada do assunto, mas achei muito parecido. De inicio consegui ver uma espécie de "coluna" com ventos circulares, mas depois a coluna foi desaparecendo restando apenas aquilo que vão ver no,  vídeo. Ocorreu por volta das 14:25 em Lagos no Algarve em frente a Meia praia. Ocorreu no mar mas depois atingiu a praia. Os ventos eram muito fortes como alias se pode ver pelas palmeiras. Durou no maximo 2 a 3 minutos mas só consegui apanhar em vídeo os momentos finais.
> 
> ...



Penso não ser muito normal escrever num seguimento com mais de um ano, mas ao navegar pelo Youtube, reparei neste vídeo. Penso que poderá ser a mesma tromba d'água, mas na sua fase «madura».

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV-MdxVAD6U&feature=endscreen&NR=1"]Algarve Water Spout - YouTube[/ame]

Peço desculpa por "ressuscitar" este tópico de seguimento, mas penso ser importante.


----------



## trovoadas (31 Out 2012 às 18:54)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Penso não ser muito normal escrever num seguimento com mais de um ano, mas ao navegar pelo Youtube, reparei neste vídeo. Penso que poderá ser a mesma tromba d'água, mas na sua fase «madura».
> 
> Algarve Water Spout - YouTube
> 
> Peço desculpa por "ressuscitar" este tópico de seguimento, mas penso ser importante.



Espectacular 
Sem dúvida um fenómeno que merece ficar gravado nos arquivos da nossa meteorologia.

Grande partilha!


----------

